# Lightning Carbon Cranks....light!!



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

I just mounted the rings i got from Mattias Hellöre today and the result ain't that bad:

Lightning carbon crankset

175mm
ceramic-hybrid bearings
27/40 chainrings

520g :thumbsup: 

These babies have a weight limit of 250lbs (113 Kilos). I should get 15-20g lighter ones soon since i am far from weighing this much

What i really like s far is the versatility of these cranks. They are not only light but allow so many variations. The spider is seperate and can be changed.There are several spiders available with different BCDs so everyone can find the one which suits him. You can get spiders for Road (110 compact, 130 "regular") and MTB (94 and 104/64). 

When i look at the pricing you can basically say you get a superlight crankset at almost half the price of some THM Claviculas.

Since i am still concentrating on 2x9 Claviculas weren't an option anyway. They come in a 2x9 option but with 104 BCD which allows a minimum of 30t only (only Extralite offers a 30t). Their triple crankset has no option to adjust chainline which isn't ideal when running just 2 rings on them. And worst of all Claviculas have a wider q-factor too.

Anyway - i think about black anodizing the rings to make the whole assembly more appealing. As is the rings give the cranks a cheapo look. I don't care that much about it to be honest. I still have to mount them but things look very promising indeed.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Cost per gram ?


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Good weight but are they ever fugly....


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

ill be gettin these when i save up enough money, looks rad btw...

where did you get the replacable spiders?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Upandatem said:


> Good weight but are they ever fugly....


+1.


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

dint thy make S-works crank to ?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice Nino!

Can the Lightning sticker come off? It looks goofy and really ruins the look of this crank.


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

I believe you can order them without the logo.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Cost per gram ?


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I like the shape of the arms, but the logo totally kills the overall look. I think it's great that they offer so many BCD choices. Why don't more manufacturers do that?!


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

I think they look hideous..


----------



## kinglud1 (Jul 15, 2009)

i think those are sweet!! 
1) nice carbon work on the arms 
2) mattais' rings look awesome
3) light as a feather 

what more could you ask for??  

just saying..


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

Some van from the 70's called. It want's it's logo back.

I really like these cranks and I'm considering replacing my Middleburns with them....but that logo....


----------



## kinglud1 (Jul 15, 2009)

ya, looking again, would probably be cleaner w/o logo,, but i would be happy either way


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Durability?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

You can get them without logo which indeed makes them look much cleaner. I'm not too happy with the logo either and i'll order them without logo next time.

@Jordanrosenbach3:
You can get the various spiders seperately.As mentioned these cranks can be outfitted with many different spiders/BCDs. They can be changed within minutes.Straightforward design.

@DavidR1:
The sticker is under laquer but as always can be taken off using some fine emerycloth under water. But you can get them without logo too.

@Robin van Berkel:
apparently they also offer them for BB30

I just tried some photoshop...i'm no master at it but they already look much better without the disco-style logo.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Is that weight including the BB ?


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

hey that's a familiar logo


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Is that weight including the BB ?


YES sure - that's the complete set including BB!

By the way - below is a picture of the S-Works crankset you now get on all Specialized S-Works bikes...Different label,different rings.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the axel or however it is you tighten the cranks ?

How much/where from ?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Can you post a pic of the axel or however it is you tighten the cranks ?
> 
> How much/where from ?


Yes - it's you thightening them using a long allen key that comes with the cranks.Just like you do on Campa cranks too. Installation is very easy.

I am distributing them over here in Switzerland.


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

They are light, but sure as hell UGLY...... me calling carbon ugly now thats a first!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

liam2051 said:


> They are light, but sure as hell UGLY...... me calling carbon ugly now thats a first!


They're not the most beautiful but i like them much better than the Claviculas. By the way- mounted on the bike you don't notice them anymore. No one is looking at the cranks this close anymore once they're on the bike.

And on my hit-list in ugliest cranks the XTR is way up there too!


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

those spiders are made out of alu? not carbon i presume.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Not the same interface as the specialized ones... Same principle though.

Nino, the standard "kit" comes with what rings? Or do they come only with arms? Price?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Batas said:


> Not the same interface as the specialized ones... Same principle though.
> 
> Nino, the standard "kit" comes with what rings? Or do they come only with arms? Price?


You can only get Road cranks with rings, not so the MTB-versions where you have to shop around on your own. Same with Claviculas which you can't get with rings.

Sorry - No prices in here.I am just showing a new , interesting item.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Ugly cranks!


----------



## xavier lord (Nov 22, 2005)

were can i get them from... im in mexico so , need to be an internet shop 


thanks!


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

xavier lord said:


> were can i get them from... im in mexico so , need to be an internet shop
> thanks!


You know how to use a search engine like google? I found this in less than a minute.

How To Buy a Lightning
It couldn't be easier! Just pick out the model that's right for you, and see the pages below for complete info on accessories, fit and other options. Then take a look at our Dealer Finder, and locate your nearest dealer. They can help you with any questions you have and give you advice on model selection. When you're ready, your dealer can set up and tune your bike and support you as you start your new adventure.

If there's no dealer in your area, you can order directly from us, just call 805-736-0700


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

nino said:


> They're not the most beautiful but i like them much better than the Claviculas. By the way- mounted on the bike you don't notice them anymore. No one is looking at the cranks this close anymore once they're on the bike.
> 
> And on my hit-list in ugliest cranks the XTR is way up there too!


Wow, you and I have two VERY different tastes...

I can't help but be reminded of these when I look at the lightnings...


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Let us know how they last in the dirt & mud and if your heel hits the crank arm.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

nino said:


> They're not the most beautiful but i like them much better than the Claviculas. By the way- mounted on the bike you don't notice them anymore. No one is looking at the cranks this close anymore once they're on the bike.
> 
> And on my hit-list in ugliest cranks the XTR is way up there too!


I agree, I think the entire shimano line of cranks look like crap. That's pretty much thre reason why I stay away from them. :lol:


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Eye bleach:


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

of course aesthetics trumps weight and performance of a drivetrain any day


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

Ford just called.....they want their Lightning logo back.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Broseph said:


> of course aesthetics trumps weight and performance of a drivetrain any day


Of course weight and performance are on the top of the list but at the same time, how many butt-ugly supercars do you see these days? Just because a manufacturer is designing a product around performance doesn't mean they should throw appearance out the door.


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

"Beauty hath not some strangeness to her proportions"


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

i don't know, they don't look that bad to me. above their looks, the design, chainring options and weight are what do it for me.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Broseph said:


> of course aesthetics trumps weight and performance of a drivetrain any day


Yeah, the Lightnings have mine beat by about 100g w/ rings, but you can't argue with 10+ years of performance.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

f3rg said:


> Yeah, the Lightnings have mine beat by about 100g w/ rings, but you can't argue with 10+ years of performance.


uh - make that about 200g or more with rings, add in the added stiffness integrated cranks have and we'll see in 10 years...

Me too i like the look of the cnc'd RaceFaces, i also had them in '99 on my bike but they are definitely too heavy to be even an option for guys in this forum. The RF Next are decent in weight and also leave many options but your Turbines aren't really a light crank. But they are sweet to look at. So what counts?


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

f3rg said:


> Eye bleach:


haha yeah that is pretty ugly

RF's newer stuff looks pretty good though


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Lambdamaster said:


> haha yeah that is pretty ugly
> RF's newer stuff looks pretty good though


Too busy, too many logos. I think best looking triple cranks are XTR and SLX. No fluff. And they shift best.


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have to say any offerings from shimano or raceface and most of the truvativ are normally horrible. The XTR crank is a prime example of an over priced, over marketed, over rated piece of junk! (I dont rate middleburn either)

Personally I ride Truvativ Noirs...... But I have to say the sexiest crank on the market is the clavicula, now that said I really do think it is an impractical crank, if only it could fit a smaller ring than a 30T! 

Thats the only bonus IMO for the lightnings


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

New XX crank is nice if you ask me. Heavy though, but it is cheap.


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

Hey nino, what is the weight of the arms and the bearings without the spider and rings. Trying to see what my final weight will be with a couple different ring sets


----------



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

snowdrifter said:


> You know how to use a search engine like google? I found this in less than a minute.
> 
> How To Buy a Lightning
> It couldn't be easier! Just pick out the model that's right for you, and see the pages below for complete info on accessories, fit and other options. Then take a look at our Dealer Finder, and locate your nearest dealer. They can help you with any questions you have and give you advice on model selection. When you're ready, your dealer can set up and tune your bike and support you as you start your new adventure.
> ...


If you look closely at these instructions - they seem to refer to buying a Lightning bicycle - the price list on the web page does not include the cranks.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

liam2051 said:


> The XTR crank is a prime example of an over priced, over marketed, over rated piece of junk! (I dont rate middleburn either)
> 
> Personally I ride Truvativ Noirs......


Noirs? UGLY. Carbon? Good luck.

XTR are stronger, shift much better, and if you shop around, just as cheap. And they do not look as ugly as Noirs or this fragile piece of hype Clavicula.


----------



## dmitrydn (Jan 12, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/dmitrydn/Rapid#5239657693995596514

Mine Performance Design crank arms with spider - 365 gr.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeap! 

Bought some time ago a xtr crankset for my brother for 230€ on a german online
, not used, new with bill, warranty etc. Xtr are almost 1/2 the price of other interesting cranks...


----------



## xc-rider (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi Nino,

Did you measure the q-factor for the lightning crankset on your mtb ?
Thanks for the information !


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Batas said:


> Xtr are almost 1/2 the price of other interesting cranks...


Not to mention that you can actually ride them over a rock garden and not worry too much about hitting things. Yeah, they are half a pound heavier.. I wish they make a 2 ring XTR - with 27-40... 74mm 5-arm PCD inner? B

But XTR crankarm attachment is sucky. This Lightining crank seems to be a better solution. And replaceable spider is the way to go.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Curmy said:


> Not to mention that you can actually ride them over a rock garden and not worry too much about hitting things.


So true,







I'm constantly double thinking my line when I ride my NEXT full carbon set-up......​


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Jake Pay said:


> So true,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, especially since they have had racers suffer from Next crank spider failures, likely from chainring impacts. Mind you, I also think of the cost of the XTR big ring when approaching a log or rock that might make sudden and dramatic contact with trail obstacles.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> Yep, especially since they have had racers suffer from Next crank spider failures, likely from chainring impacts. Mind you, I also think of the cost of the XTR big ring when approaching a log or rock that might make sudden and dramatic contact with trail obstacles.


BBG bashguard, 12 bucks. 



Jake Pay said:


> So true,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are not paranoid, it does not mean they are not after you. I do ride and break some expensive shiny bits without worry - I save the worries for the moment I make the next replacement purchase.


----------



## j_gantzer (Oct 20, 2005)

whats the q factor?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

j_gantzer said:


> whats the q factor?


Width between pedals.


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

That replaceable spider is one big advantage these have over the Clavicula's and a lot of the other carbon cranks. No worrying about that breaking, if these had the rubber end covers like the NEXT cranks do they'd be just about perfect....minus logo


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Curmy said:


> Width between pedals.


Haha, I do believe he's asking what the q factor is for that crankset.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

maybe Curmy wrote fast and not so right...

width between pedal holes in the crankarms .... 

q factor is a crankset data


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

The mix up is understandable... Everyone is saying that shorter pedal spindles reduce the q-factor... Which is technically false, but in practice gives the same effect.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I think we're still missing the actual Q factor numbers for this crankset. :skep:


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> I think we're still missing the actual Q factor numbers for this crankset. :skep:


Lightning carbon Q-Factor:

ROAD: 145mm
MTB: 160mm (68mm BB shell) / 165mm (73mm BB shell)


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow, that's quite narrow compared to all the current crop of external BB cranks. What's the inside dimension between the cranks arms? That must be a snug fit around some chainstays.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> Wow, that's quite narrow compared to all the current crop of external BB cranks. What's the inside dimension between the cranks arms? That must be a snug fit around some chainstays.


No-that's not narrow at all. That's how it used to be for several years before all those integrated designs arrived. So 165 is just about right. It's just that actual outboard designs got wider and wider and chainlines went off as well.

165mm once was standard on all MTBs (now you have some cranks like XT up to 180-185mm!)

135 once was standard on Roadbikes!


----------



## dcb (Sep 19, 2005)

Is it always assumed that a more narrow Q factor is better? Doesn't it depend on the rider's build, hip width etc?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

dcb said:


> Is it always assumed that a more narrow Q factor is better? Doesn't it depend on the rider's build, hip width etc?


No-not really. Roadies are much narrower and that's more ideal than the "cowboy-like" MTB cranksets of these days. Those who ride a roadbike frequently know it.

You might also watch your footsteps in snow...your feets usualy aren't too far apart when you are walking. That's our used and most efficient motion range.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> You might also watch your footsteps in snow...your feets usualy aren't too far apart when you are walking.


I also do not usually carry a saddle between my legs when walking in snow. 

It seems that Q-factor on MTB is also affected by fat tires. Some of the older low-Q cranks do not fit new frames that are designed with 2.5" tires in mind. Kind of hard to get around that limitation - should be improved as folks switch to 2 ring cranks, as the big ring is moved in a bit on those.


----------



## dcb (Sep 19, 2005)

nino said:


> No-not really. Roadies are much narrower and that's more ideal than the "cowboy-like" MTB cranksets of these days. Those who ride a roadbike frequently know it.
> 
> You might also watch your footsteps in snow...your feets usualy aren't too far apart when you are walking. That's our used and most efficient motion range.


I see your point about road bikes. I race cyclocross so although I don't spend nearly as much time with a narrower Q factor, I do have experience with it. I've just never felt like the Q factor of any of my bikes required any time to get used to or has limited my power output at all.

The walking in the snow analogy makes no sense though as there's no saddle up my butt while I'm walking. Also, when I walk in the snow around here I usually have snow shoes on so my Q factor in those is actually pretty large.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

I think q-factor is over-rated and the difference in power generated between having a q-factor of say 160 over a 170 is negligable. I think it would only really affect the highest echelon of racers.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Upandatem said:


> I think q-factor is over-rated and the difference in power generated between having a q-factor of say 160 over a 170 is negligable. I think it would only really affect the highest echelon of racers.


If wider would have any positive effect rest assured you would see wider cranks in the Pro Peloton, on Triathlon Bikes, on TT machines, on our Idols bikes... etcetc...but it just is the opposite.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

nino said:


> If wider would have any positive effect rest assured you would see wider cranks in the Pro Peloton, on Triathlon Bikes, on TT machines, on our Idols bikes... etcetc...but it just is the opposite.


Your missing my point. I'm saying that yes, a lower q-factor may be an advantage but it's such a minute advantage that it really has no impact on anyone short of the pro peloton.

Take for example Speedo's LZR swimsuit that everyone is all up in arms about. The suit gives an aerodynamic advantage of hundredths of a second. That is a big advantage in the world of elite olympic-level swimmers but means absolutely nothing at amateur levels.

Unless your in the pro-peloton, have knee or alignment problems, who cares about q-factor.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> If wider would have any positive effect rest assured you would see wider cranks in the Pro Peloton, on Triathlon Bikes, on TT machines, on our Idols bikes... etcetc...but it just is the opposite.


Any of them run 2.4" tires? And I do not think that the post that you answered stated anything about positive effects.

I generally prefer narrow cranks, but on my big bike I often switch between narrow clipless pedals and wide spaced platform pedals, and I like platform pedals for stability. Maximum power is just one consideration, and often not the most important one..


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Curmy said:


> Any of them run 2.4" tires? And I do not think that the post that you answered stated anything about positive effects.
> 
> I generally prefer narrow cranks, but on my big bike I often switch between narrow clipless pedals and wide spaced platform pedals, and I like platform pedals for stability. Maximum power is just one consideration, and often not the most important one..


Just don't mix maximum power output with stability which you might need on a more downhill oriented bike. There you might need a wider rest for your feet to feel secure in the rough stuff.
BUT you won't see these cranks on any freerider or such kind of bikes so the stability thing of feel when going downhills on flat-pedals can be neglected...

Anyway - these cranks are on the slimmer side of the spectrum which is what racers and enthusiasts usually are looking for.Let's say it this way.


----------



## Jan (Mar 8, 2004)

Low q-factor on roadbikes is also wanted because of aerodynamics. Armstrong once experimented with an ultra low q-factor on his TT bike. The result was lower drag, but he could not keep the same power output so he went back to the normal road q-factor. But I agree that on an MTB you want lowest possible q-factor.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Jake Pay said:


> So true,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the kind of a user report that may prevent me from deviating from XTR and SLX and Middleburns for next crank purchase: https://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6079130&postcount=107



nino said:


> Anyway - these cranks are on the slimmer side of the spectrum which is what racers and enthusiasts usually are looking for.Let's say it this way.


I really like their solution for a replaceable spider. Report on how they hold up.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Curmy said:


> That's the kind of a user report that may prevent me from deviating from XTR and SLX and Middleburns for next crank purchase:


Exactly. I have $130 invested in my SLX and it weighs 868gr.


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

*Bb30*

eliflap or anybody else able to tell how the weight for the Lightnings compare to Cannondales BB30 cranks?

What about bearing life with these cranks?


----------



## Mads Kock (May 26, 2005)

Great weight - how do you rate with shifting of mathias chainrings, Nino?


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

*rings*

mattias' rings rule !

running two ring setup and they shift just as well as anything ! heres the kicker, i can hardly see any wear on mine after use either


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

My chainrings DO shift slower, with my road bike where there´s a big step in size it´s hard to shift correcty under power.

I´m doing some prototypes with pins to aid shifting.

It should be compatible with all of your rings, i.e drilling some holes and then insert pins.

I do want my rings to better shifting without too much weight penalty.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

So, did you ride these cranks yet?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm responding to WAY earlier post about Ugly cranks. In my humble opinion the Sweetwings are the sexiest cranks ever (and not just because I have two sets). Hollow chromoly arms, one big Ti bolt holds everything together, outboard bearings and a waterjet cut spider. With my 24 tooth ring and bolts they weighed in at 447g, (without the alloy ring carriers) all this and they were made in 1995. WAY ahead of the curve. I Loves me some Sweets!


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I had two Sweet Wings, and I loved them! I did wear out the bearings too quickly, should probable have gone for stainless, they just rusted to pieces. They both failed at the axle/arm weld, unfortunately.


Ole.


----------



## raxel (Mar 21, 2008)

AFAIK specialized FACT crankset is BB30-only, more polished version of lightning crank. They are some 50g heavier but newer one with carbon spider w/lighter rings weigh almost the same... and they are easily obtainable quite cheap on ebay. And they does look okay.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

ericsan256 said:


> If you look closely at these instructions - they seem to refer to buying a Lightning bicycle - the price list on the web page does not include the cranks.


Maybe you should look closely then.

Currently shipping all cranks.

Lightning Carbon Crank, all with bottom bracket MSRP 
No spyder or chainrings $580 
With aluminum spyder, no chainrings $640 
With carbon 130 spyder, no chainrings $735 
Double crank with 34x50 7075-T6 chainrings, aluminum spyder $720 
Double crank with Extralite chainrings, aluminum spyder $930 
Ceramic bearings, less friction and 10 grams lighter +$50


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Man Ole that sucks about your Sweets! I've had both of my sets since 1995 and they are still going strong. The bearing sizes are readily available from QBP and now I've got ceramics in mine and they rock. It's not very wet here in Texas but I do wash my bikes after every ride (if they get really dirty) but no rust yet, I'll keep looking closely though.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

OK-i just had my rings anodized black and now the whole assembly looks much better.

By the way - the cranks shown below are for 73 BB width. For 68 they would be 10g lighter and Q-Factor would be just 158mm.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Did you ride them yet?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

limba said:


> Did you ride them yet?


Not yet- i was waiting for the chainrings beeing anodized and now for some lighter cranks still.Should be in next week...


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Curmy said:


> Too busy, too many logos. I think best looking triple cranks are XTR and SLX. No fluff. And they shift best.


The 2010 Race Face Next SL isn't too busy with logos. I think it looks great.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> The 2010 Race Face Next SL isn't too busy with logos. I think it looks great.


Still - that gold is NOT what i would want on my bikes. Also the chainrings are way too much...it seems RF got design-help from some asian guys


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I like the gold better than the LIGHTNING logo stolen from Ford.


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

mattkock said:


> I'm responding to WAY earlier post about Ugly cranks. In my humble opinion the Sweetwings are the sexiest cranks ever (and not just because I have two sets). Hollow chromoly arms, one big Ti bolt holds everything together, outboard bearings and a waterjet cut spider. With my 24 tooth ring and bolts they weighed in at 447g, (without the alloy ring carriers) all this and they were made in 1995. WAY ahead of the curve. I Loves me some Sweets!


I had Sweet Wings back in the day too- extremely stiff set up and very light....but I had a devil of a time keeping the main BB bolt(the internal bolt that hold everything together)....it just kept loosening up.


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

Cranks wider than about 165 mm cause hip pain for me. Every bike I've owned could fit cranks with a 155 mm q-factor, so I don't understand this trend to wider & wider cranks.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

just got this in today, let me tell you they look much better in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Let us know how they perform and what rings you're using.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

limba said:


> Let us know how they perform and what rings you're using.


I'll be using 15g 29t from mattias and a 49g 42t shaved sugino for now but I want to try 27 39t combo soon.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

So 528 grams total.. plus bolts so 540ish nice


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Well done Limon - it's hard to tell people that they don't look bad if you have them in hand isn't it? I can suggest you the big rings from Mattias too.Me too i was hesitant about the missing shifting ramps/pins on those rings but to my surprise they shift very good. And going from 42 to 40 was one of the best steps i have done lately.What i like best are the closer ratios of smaller chainrings. I got actually more speed out of the smaller gearing!

Anyway - i have done a small listing with the various weights since there's too many options with these cranks:

*Weights of Lightning carbon cranks:*

*MTB 68mm BB shell:*
MTB-SL: 455g (cranks 175mm,73mm BB,spider,ceramic bearings)
MTB-HD: 485g (cranks 175mm,73mm BB,spider,ceramic bearings)

*MTB 73mm BB shell:*
MTB-SL: 465g (cranks 175mm,73mm BB,spider,ceramic bearings)
MTB-HD: 485g (cranks 175mm,73mm BB,spider,ceramic bearings)

*Road 68mm BB shell:*
Road-SL: 430g (cranks 170mm,spider 110 compact,ceramic bearings)
Road-HD: 450g (cranks 170mm,spider 110 compact,ceramic bearings)

Steel bearings: +10g/pair
SL-Version: Weight limit 100 Kilos / 220 lbs 
HD-Version: Weight limit 127 Kilos / 280 lbs ! All cranks from 180mm up are HD.

I will get custom "Extralite"-Versions with a lower weight limit which allows Lightning to make the cranks about 15g lighter:
*"Lightning Extralite"*
MTB-Extralite: 440g (cranks 175mm,68mm BB,spider,ceramic bearings)
MTB-Extralite: 450g (cranks 175mm,73mm BB,spider,ceramic bearings)
Road-Extralite: 420g (cranks 170mm,spider 110 compact,ceramic bearings)

*Actual Q-factor of these cranks:*
Road: 145mm
MTB 68mm: 158mm
MTB 73mm: 165mm


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

right now all I'm thinking of is a custom spider with custom bcds for minimalistic looks with 39 or 40 big and 27 small, kinda like xtr 960 but 5 arms and maybe save another 20-30g


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Limon said:


> right now all I'm thinking of is a custom spider with custom bcds for minimalistic looks with 39 or 40 big and 27 small, kinda like xtr 960 but 5 arms and maybe save another 20-30g


I am talking Lightning into a different spider since my very first contact!!

They might offer a BCD which allows smaller rings soon. I just told them they missed the latest trend to smaller rings and that the current spiders aren't ideal for 2 chainrings up front:
74mm: there's not many rings offered in this size
94mm: you can only run as low as 29t which by todays standards isn't low enough

Therefore i suggested they offer a 64/104 DOUBLE spider. That's currently the most used BCD and there's almost all sizes from many,many manufacturers available.

I also convinced them to offer the cranks for 73+E-Type which so far isn't available.But many carbon frames these days are 73 and have E-Type derailleurs so the cranks should definitely be available for them too.

I don't know if you can save a lot of weight with different spiders.Lightning offers a carbon spider for the road 130 BCD but they also told me that it gets more fragile. For roadbikes i see no problem as you usually don't hit anything with the chainrings...but on a MTB you occasionaly hit the ground so the spiders do have to be a bit sturdier.

Shown below:
94mm double spider
64/104 triple spider


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Nino,

Your photos are mildly misleading. The spiders themselves are not carbon, correct? You are simply stating that they are "for" the Lightning carbon cranks, right?

If I end up changing frames (I might buy one of the new Yeti ASR5 Carbons), I will be going with these cranks. As it stands now, I cannot use anything with a 30mm spindle, as I have no way of installing the bearings in my frame. The Yeti ASR-C has the BB90 standard, and the OD of the bearings/ID of the BB shell sits at 41mm (1mm too small for the BB30 bearings). I would have to have my frame machined, and I'm not sure that's something I want to do.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> Nino,
> 
> Your photos are mildly misleading. The spiders themselves are not carbon, correct? You are simply stating that they are "for" the Lightning carbon cranks, right?
> 
> If I end up changing frames (I might buy one of the new Yeti ASR5 Carbons), I will be going with these cranks. As it stands now, I cannot use anything with a 30mm spindle, as I have no way of installing the bearings in my frame. The Yeti ASR-C has the BB90 standard, and the OD of the bearings/ID of the BB shell sits at 41mm (1mm too small for the BB30 bearings). I would have to have my frame machined, and I'm not sure that's something I want to do.


Not misleading at all - sure those above are not carbon!

As i mentioned above Lightning offers only the Road 130 BCD spider as an option in carbon.Shown above are some Lightning MTB aluminium spiders.

Lightning cups have standard BSA thread. The BB axle has 30mm diameter.

ahh - now i understand the "misleading" part: in the pics above it says "Lightning carbon spider....oh well - the cranks are Lightning carbons...that's why! Anyway - i hope things are clear by now.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

There is any option of getting these crankset in version that works with specialized OSBB (in epic 2010) ??


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

ayjay69 said:


> There is any option of getting these crankset in version that works with specialized OSBB (in epic 2010) ??


i'm not too familiar with Specialized frames...what's the frames width and what's the bearings used etc...?The numbers above don't mean much to me

Anyway - the Lightning Carbones are available for either 68mm or 73mm BB shells. Axle diameter is 30mm and the cups have BSA thread.

I got that same question form a guy with a new TREK and from what i remember they also have a different standard like 90 or 95mm frame width with the bearings pressed in...again, i'm not too familiar with these new standards but there it would not fit.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

I will search the Specialized site. But bb i guess is 84,5mm but I will check. I saw that one guy have already instaled the bb30 to his frame:

http://picasaweb.google.de/mtbmarcus/SpecializedEpicSWorks2009#

I have checked and the bearing is 42x30x7mm. Then the axle is compatible. Nino could you measure that diameter from foto ? (I guess it isn't not good for me for borrowing foto 

Here is Specialized manual:

http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/010 CEN S-Works_MTN_Carbon_Crank_r1.pdf


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

The S-Works Stumpjumper and Epic come with these cranks.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=10Stumpjumper&eid=4342

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=10Epic&eid=4342&menuItemId=9247


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

ayjay69 said:


> I will search the Specialized site. But bb i guess is 84,5mm but I will check. I saw that one guy have already instaled the bb30 to his frame:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.de/mtbmarcus/SpecializedEpicSWorks2009#
> 
> I have checked and the bearing is 42x30x7mm. Then the axle is compatible. Nino could you measure that diameter from foto ? (I guess it isn't not good for me for borrowing foto


The distance from left to right is max. 95mm


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Just a picture to verify the inner width of 95mm

I definitely like them a lot better without the logo:thumbsup:


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

nino said:


> Just a picture to verify the inner width of 95mm
> 
> I definitely like them a lot better without the logo:thumbsup:


The BB30 version have the same inner width ?


----------



## epicbiker (Aug 26, 2004)

Is the Axle diameter really 30mm?

Bye
Marcus


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Specialized bracket width is 84,5mm for sure. So none of the ligntning cranks should fit?? Except the ones with Specialized written on them


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

You can make some spacers and it will fit


----------



## tubeglower (Mar 3, 2007)

hi guys...

this is my lightning crankset, with Mattias chainrings and ultra-narrow qfactor (road version on a MTB, neded to tune the frame, and unfortunatelly the smallest ring must be 29... I've used them for a wile and they are so sweeeet!!)


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Limon said:


> right now all I'm thinking of is a custom spider with custom bcds for minimalistic looks with 39 or 40 big and 27 small, kinda like xtr 960 but 5 arms and maybe save another 20-30g


I would recommend a resurrection of 74/110 BCD.
The 110mm rings I did as prototypes to Eliflap is so stiff yet weighing at around 35 grams.
74 is good down to 25T I think.


----------



## epicbiker (Aug 26, 2004)

Can really no one messure the diameter of the axle?

Bye
Marcus


----------



## tubeglower (Mar 3, 2007)

epicbiker said:


> Can really no one messure the diameter of the axle?
> 
> Bye
> Marcus


it is 30mm


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> I would recommend a resurrection of 74/110 BCD.
> The 110mm rings I did as prototypes to Eliflap is so stiff yet weighing at around 35 grams.
> 74 is good down to 25T I think.


you read my mind I'm going to need some 27t 74bcd very soon I'll let you know.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

heres a 130 bcd spider


----------



## 29or6to4 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Time To Throw My Hat In The RIng*

So here they are finally, They are the 190's with a Stronglight 44, XTR carbon/ti 32 and a Action Tec 24. I have not weighted everything together just a lot of stuff seperatly. Still waiting for my TI bolts to arrive. They are light and I'm loving them. A noticable difference from my High Sierra Customs. Also Tim at Lightning is a joy to work with. Enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

29or6to4 said:


> They are the 190's. Enjoy:thumbsup:


190mm cranks? Are you some sort of freak of nature?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

nino said:


> I will get custom "Extralite"-Versions with a lower weight limit which allows Lightning to make the cranks about 15g lighter:
> 
> *"Lightning Extralite"*
> MTB-Extralite: 440g (cranks 175mm,68mm BB,spider,ceramic bearings)
> ...


Any idea what the weight limit will be on these special edition cranks, and since they are called "Extralite" does this mean they are intended for "Extralite" brand chainrings, or just an extralite version of the Lightning products?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> 190mm cranks? Are you some sort of freak of nature?


Most taller people ride cranks that are too short. If 172.5mm is perfect for me (173cm), why 190mm would be too big for somebody 190cm tall or taller? 6'3" is not a freak of nature I would think..


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> Any idea what the weight limit will be on these special edition cranks, and since they are called "Extralite" does this mean they are intended for "Extralite" brand chainrings, or just an extralite version of the Lightning products?


That "Extralite" has nothing to do with the italian manufacturer.

That's some special edition cranks which i am about to get that are just a bit lighter than the standard SL-version.
They are for lighter riders only and also have a somewhat lower weight limit. I asked lightning for such cranks since i see no reason to use cranks with a 100 kilo limit if you weigh 70 or less...

On the other hand - If stiffness is your main concern get the HD-version.Those are just 20g heavier but offer higher stiffness numbers.


----------



## 29or6to4 (Jun 26, 2007)

*I hope not!*

:thumbsup:


BlownCivic said:


> 190mm cranks? Are you some sort of freak of nature?


At 6'4" I don't think I'm a freak, but I do have a long inseam 37.5".:thumbsup:


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

You guys sure this crank is for standard bicycle applications?

On their hompage, Lightning are Recumbent specialists, they show this crank attached to recumbents, is this not a crankset for recumbents only?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

No, they make cranks or road, cyclocross and mountain bikes, probably track too.
This crank comes stock on the Specialized S-Works Stumpjumper.


----------



## 29or6to4 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Not quite the same crank but*

close. I am 99% sure they do not make them for Speczy.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Hows that hard to find a bike shop that sells this crankset ?


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

http://www.cyclingtechnology.com/cranks/lightning-crank.html

http://fairwheelbikes.com/lightning-carbon-cranks-p-1257.html

Or call them

http://www.lightningbikes.com/Cranks of Carbon.htm


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry i had to remark need an EU shop , both are USA shops .
Theres no mtb crankset at fairwheelbikes shop and theres no options at cycling.... shop no options shop  u can only choose cranks lengths .....


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

I just got my own set. Since i weigh just 150 lbs i asked Lightning for a lighter set. I do not need cranks that are designed for 220 lbs men...

My Lightning "Extralite" weigh 443g complete with BB. So even lighter than i expected.

Outfitted with my 27/40 rings the complete set with ceramic bearings weighs now just 508g. That's for a 73mm wide BB shell. For 68 it would be sub 500 !!


----------



## crankmeister (Sep 4, 2008)

So how much did you pay for those then nino?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I know you say you weigh 150, but what is the Lightning declared weight limit for the extralite version of these cranks? Also, are the ceramic bearings the hybrid ones that Lightning sells as an upgrade, and is this the special 2x9 64/104 spider you discussed earlier on?


----------



## wordlesssong (Apr 26, 2006)

Nino > Ephedyn here. I received your package, thanks! 

432.6g with steel bearings. Like the older THM, very nice! :madmax: I will go and buy a pair of ceramic bearings. Heavier than expected (+2.6g), but it's okay! (But you forgot to sign  and don't send me Swiss obituaries next time  ) Pictures later.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> I know you say you weigh 150, but what is the Lightning declared weight limit for the extralite version of these cranks? Also, are the ceramic bearings the hybrid ones that Lightning sells as an upgrade, and is this the special 2x9 64/104 spider you discussed earlier on?


I ordered them telling i will use them only so the weight limit wasn't exactly specified but i guess it's around 170 lbs. From what i understand these use the slightly lighter Road SL arms and then again they select the lightest ones out of the production run.

Yes - that's the hybrid ones you can get them with.These bearings are 10g lighter than the steel ones.

I use the regular 64-104 Triple spider but mounted the other way round. I still have to mount the cranks on my bike but i don't see any problems at the moment. I will know for sure this afternoon. I should be able to mount them and want to go for my first nightride afterwards. Man - it's so dark now they changed back to wintertime over here...

Anyway - These cranks are the most versatile cranks i know of. You can mount them on 68-73mm BBs or on a frame with BB30, you can get various spider sizes and with the standard 64-104 triple-spider you even have the option to run them as double cranks. So basically 1 crankset that can do it all


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Is there any chance to get BB30 specific cranks?
I have a customer here with a standing wish for BB30.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

wordlesssong said:


> Nino > Ephedyn here. I received your package, thanks!
> 
> 432.6g with steel bearings. Like the older THM, very nice! :madmax: I will go and buy a pair of ceramic bearings. Heavier than expected (+2.6g), but it's okay! (But you forgot to sign  and don't send me Swiss obituaries next time  ) Pictures later.


Damn - i really forgot abou the signing - sorry for that.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> I would recommend a resurrection of 74/110 BCD.
> The 110mm rings I did as prototypes to Eliflap is so stiff yet weighing at around 35 grams.
> 74 is good down to 25T I think.


niceeeeeeeee new !! :thumbsup:


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> Is there any chance to get BB30 specific cranks?
> I have a customer here with a standing wish for BB30.


yes - there is BB30 as well. I just ordered some BB30 bearings as well. Same cost than the standard BSA ones.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

In some of the photos, there appears to be a spacer that is approx. 10mm long in the middle of the spindle. Is this the change to make it a 73mm BB crank? Is this spacer removable to make it 68mm?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> In some of the photos, there appears to be a spacer that is approx. 10mm long in the middle of the spindle. Is this the change to make it a 73mm BB crank? Is this spacer removable to make it 68mm?


correct:
That spacer installed makes the cranks 73mm wide, without it they measure 68mm


----------



## pxx (Mar 25, 2008)

Removed.


----------



## Kwik (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Nino,

Why do you have to turn around the triple spider to get a double setup? Maybe I am stupid but I don't really understand why.

Nice weight for complete crancset.

Greetings KWIK


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

@Kwik:
for double chainrings you have to adjust the chainline so the 2 chainrings are placed in the middle.By using the inner or outer 2 positions on a triple crankset you would have a bad chainline.

Turning around the triple spider on the Lightning Carbon changes the chainline for optimum position of the 2 chainrings


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Finally - my 508g Lightnings are installed*

As mentioned i was able to mount my cranks today. The installation is super easy.You don't even need a special tool to do so. They fit perfect and the chainline for double rings seems perfect.

So i saved another 120g or so over the previously used Race Face Next setup and the bike now sits at 7,4 Kilos / 15,4 lbs as pictured.


----------



## mk00 (Jul 30, 2008)

does this BB must be installed by hand?...


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Saevid Saddle


----------



## crankmeister (Sep 4, 2008)

Bloody hell Nino its a good job those tyres aint filled with helium or that beauty would float off!! hehe.
So out of interest what is the width of your bottom bracket? and also how much did that crankset with rings etc cost.
i must admit the crankset looks much better on the bike infact its gives your bike an even stealthier look im impressed.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

mk00 said:


> does this BB must be installed by hand?...


YES!

You just thread the cups in by hand on each side. You mount the arms from each side and thighten that center-bolt. The bearing play gets adjusted with a locknut also by hand. In the end that locknut gets secured with a small allen bolt and that's it. Simple - straightforward - easy.

I also have to add that the cranks spin extremely free. There is almost no drag at all.They spin almost alone...no comparison with integerated cranks from Shimano etc...

A first spin around the block tells me these cranks are stiff! Even the lighter and therefore somewhat softer version i am using...they are definitely stiffer than my previous setup (Race face Next LP with ISIS BB). I'll report again in about 2 hours after my first nightride...


----------



## pxx (Mar 25, 2008)

nino said:


> I am talking Lightning into a different spider since my very first contact!!
> 
> Therefore i suggested they offer a 64/104 DOUBLE spider. That's currently the most used BCD and there's almost all sizes from many,many manufacturers available.
> 
> I also convinced them to offer the cranks for 73+E-Type which so far isn't available.But many carbon frames these days are 73 and have E-Type derailleurs so the cranks should definitely be available for them too.


Got any news regarding these spider options?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

pxx said:


> Got any news regarding these spider options?


No news - BUT since i installed my own cranks i realized that there is no need for another double-specific spider since the actual one is already perfect. All you need to do is to mount the 64-104 triple spider the other way round.This gives perfect chainline for double rings.

As mentioned before you get a crank that can fit both 68-73mm frames (or even BB30), and with the 64-104 spider you can run either 3 or 2 chainrings...just as you like.

For MTB the following spiders are available:
74mm Double
98mm Double
64-104 Triple/Double


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

These cranks are everything I was looking for, lighter, a much smaller q-factor then what I have, and made in USA!
Too bad they cost to much for me.


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey nino would these work on say a Dos niner or a Spider 29er bottom bracket forgive me iam new to knowing the BB stuff.

Thanks


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

B-RAY said:


> Hey nino would these work on say a Dos niner or a Spider 29er bottom bracket forgive me iam new to knowing the BB stuff.
> 
> Thanks


I have no idea what BB size your frame has but these cranks fit almost every frame out there:
- 68mm
- 73mm
- BB30

I still have to find out about Specialized S-Works and some high-end Trek bikes which both have a custom BB.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Nino,
it's me chris!
Why do you run 160mm in the rear?
I am 6 foot 1, 165lbs and 140 works totally for me.
With your weight, I don't understand why you would run 160.....


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

yellowbook said:


> Hey Nino,
> it's me chris!
> Why do you run 160mm in the rear?
> I am 6 foot 1, 165lbs and 140 works totally for me.
> With your weight, I don't understand why you would run 160.....


I usually use 140 all year long....it was a 160 just because i went for a longer ride in the mountains and opted for the bigger size since some steep and long up-and downhills have been on our trip. That's where the 140 is at the limit.


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for such fast response Nino so if I were running slx crank set with 1 ring I would save 1 pound easy what do u think. I would use the lighting with one ring as well. You have made me such a WW now hahahaha.


----------



## racincross (Jun 18, 2009)

*Soooo...*

How did the lightnings ride?

And, have you heard any info regarding the E-type option yet?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

racincross said:


> How did the lightnings ride?
> 
> And, have you heard any info regarding the E-type option yet?


They're doing great. As mentioned already they feel stiff and spin very freely.


----------



## racincross (Jun 18, 2009)

*good to hear*

I will be building up a Santa Cruz Blur XC carbon to race for next year, and would like to go with a 1x10 setup. It is a 73mm bb though, so I don't know if the MRP 1x will work...may have to go with a rohloff.

Thanks for the very informative posts...I was thinking about the Race Face next sl cranks, but now I think my mind has been changed. :thumbsup:


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

i am going to do the exact same thing on my blur except im gonna do 1x9. I was asking the main guy at lightning if it would work with a 1.X, he said that i could push for a custom BB with a wider spindle, or I can wait for the 2010 cranks and those will be available with a 73mm shell.


----------



## racincross (Jun 18, 2009)

jordanrosenbach3 said:


> i am going to do the exact same thing on my blur except im gonna do 1x9. I was asking the main guy at lightning if it would work with a 1.X, he said that i could push for a custom BB with a wider spindle, or I can wait for the 2010 cranks and those will be available with a 73mm shell.


I don't mind waiting until 2010, but I want to make sure the chainline isn't going to be thrown off with an extra wide bb. Also, I don't want the Q factor to be pushed out too far.

I know nino flipped the spider for the 2x9...it seems like flipping the spider may take care of the chainline.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

130 bcd spider tuned for 74bcd rings, ultegra 130bcd 39t ring and waiting for mattias 27t 74 bcd.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Limon said:


> 130 bcd spider tuned for 74bcd rings, ultegra 130bcd 39t ring and waiting for mattias 27t 74 bcd.


cool - looks good ! This will be a very nice and light setup as well. I hope the spider is still strong enough with all the machining that has taken place but from the distance it looks good.

I just got informed by Lightning that for all those double chainring users they plan to do 74/110 spiders just like Specialized.

Sidenote: Just yesterday i had a S-Works ROAD crankset in my hands and the spider indeed has the same interface than the Lightning.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

nino said:


> cool - looks good ! This will be a very nice and light setup as well. I hope the spider is still strong enough with all the machining that has taken place but from the distance it looks good.


I went to the extreme with the machined pockets on this one so if it breaks I'll know were to leave more material. if you want to keep it on the strong side all you need is the bcd holes.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

anyone knows if the Spec FACT cranks are the same as Lightning?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> anyone knows if the Spec FACT cranks are the same as Lightning?


They are not the same but very similar.The spider has the same interface but might have different offset.

@Limon:
i just hope you don't find out the hard way if the spider is strong enough or not. If it should break under full torque...not so good.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I saw the coupling interface is different but the crankarms looks very similar but Specialized could made their own cranks with no problem at all.

Anyway I got a good price for these FACT cranks so I would give it a try.
Heavy or light?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

nino said:


> @Limon:
> i just hope you don't find out the hard way if the spider is strong enough or not. If it should break under full torque...not so good.


I know what your saying the least I want is a banged up knee.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> I saw the coupling interface is different but the crankarms looks very similar but Specialized could made their own cranks with no problem at all.
> 
> Anyway I got a good price for these FACT cranks so I would give it a try.
> Heavy or light?


No-the interface is identical. I just got confirmation from Lightning the other day and also had such a Specialized crankset in hand.

From what i was told by Lightning Specialized cranks are about 30-40g heavier. And don't forget that they usualy don't come with bearings since those are already in the bikes. So for sure they are cheaper...


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

This weight penalty is OK since I got them for 130 eur, used not new.
Will be tested in my road bike, need to drop serious weight there.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Great !  When you will receive it please don't forget about photos on scale, I wounder about weight of them


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Guys

Tried to make research, didn’t succeed :???: 
Still not sure whether it’s possible to mount this crank on the new epic frame.
Sent emails to lightning few days ago… no response so far.

As I’m concern they do BB30 which should fit spec bracket, the issue is the width of 84.5mm, so it comes to the bigger spacer… would it be a solution?
Correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

It will fit, only thing you have to make little spacer, but I'm not sure that you need to make it at all


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Spending aorund £450 it's not my dayli habit  , so I would like to be sure it works.

For those who are interested, I've received replay from Lightning, they say it can be mounted on s-works epic 2010 with no extra spacer, at least they mentioned nothing about it.

And for guys outside US, the best way to get the crank is through direct contact with Lighting, they'll ship it to you wherever you are.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

nino, where are your oh_so_much_better_than_disks vuelta brakes and the cheapo tune housings? new crap replaced the old crap? how much weight do u save compared to power arms? race face next is another of your tricky comparisons... how many weight weenies rookies are u fooling now? more than before or the market is going down with the crisis?

nice yo see you are still alive in this patetic business. cheers.


----------



## Logantri (Mar 31, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> nino, where are your oh_so_much_better_than_disks vuelta brakes and the cheapo tune housings? new crap replaced the old crap? how much weight do u save compared to power arms? race face next is another of your tricky comparisons... how many weight weenies rookies are u fooling now? more than before or the market is going down with the crisis?
> 
> nice yo see you are still alive in this patetic business. cheers.


Yes, but you should see his tubes. They are super sweet and insanely light. Just ask him, and only him.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> nino, where are your oh_so_much_better_than_disks vuelta brakes and the cheapo tune housings? new crap replaced the old crap? how much weight do u save compared to power arms? race face next is another of your tricky comparisons... how many weight weenies rookies are u fooling now? more than before or the market is going down with the crisis?
> 
> nice yo see you are still alive in this patetic business. cheers.


uh - we almost forgot about you

Back then the Vueltas were BY FAR the lightest V's. But hey-that's many years ago already.So what are you talking about anyway? 
By todays standards V-Brakes have a hard time - agreed. It's mainly the disc-wheels that have come down considerable in weight. That wasn't the case until about 2 years ago when disc-wheelsets were all much heavier than v-brake wheels. So the weight penalty is pretty much gone lately and a disc for sure offers great performance in ALL kind of weather.

I still have some Tune housing! It is still the lightest to date (18g/m) and still performing great. I will weigh some of these new Alligator Mini (!) i-links soon so we will see which ones are lighter. Those should be indeed lighter than the Tune so it would be about 10 years that the Tunes were on top of the list of lightest housings.

Powerarms weigh 310-320g +BB+bolts. So total for cranks+BB is about equal to the Lightnings BUT the versatility of the Lightnings is insane and the stiffness is in another league. I replaced my own Powerarms on my Scale LTD with the Lightnings and it is day and night. I wasn't able to run the Powerarms 2x9 by using the inner positions of the chainrings.The rings are too far out on those cranks so i would have to get a wider BB to be able to use the inner positions.Even with the slimmest BB (103mm square) the Q-factor was already 165mm...so going wider on the BB was definitely NOT an option for me. My superlight,tuned Powerarms setup weighed 535g while my Lightnings are 508g...so i lost weight, got a stiffer crank, got the gearing i like and still have a slim Q-factor. Oh - and i didn't have to spend more than i spent on my Powerarms as well! And on top of all...you can't get Powerarms anymore!


----------



## ~ScaryFast~ (Jan 22, 2004)

*Bb*

Nino, or someone else with this crankset:

Can you elaborate on the BB some more? In your description above, it sounds like all the bolts for adjusting bearing play, etc. are on the cranks.

How can you hand-tighten the BB cups into the frame and not have them move or loosen? I would imagine that these might creak.

I am very intrigued, but before spending so much money I would want to see some more info about how the BB performs over a longer period as it is probably the only part of this system, AFAIK, that is unique in its design.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd like to find out:
1. How is the bearing preload set?
2. Is the spindle interface a splined press fit, like the Octalink and ISIS LH crank arm was?
3. How durable would it be in regards to pedal strikes?
4. It's made in the USA, correct?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

1.Installation procedure (it can be found on their homepage at the very bottom):
https://lightningbikes.com/LCC-Installation Procedure-Rev .pdf

The actual cranks look a little different but this is how you install them.

2.No - it is a Hirth joint similar to the one found on Campagnolo cranksets (and logically also on the S-Works cranksets)
https://images.google.com/imgres?im...lo+hirth&hl=de&client=safari&rls=en&sa=N&um=1

3.The cranks got tested and Specialized bought the patent...i think this should be proof enough that the design is durable

4.yes - it says so on their homepage:
https://lightningbikes.com/Cranks of Carbon.htm


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

nino said:


> 2.No - it is a Hirth joint similar to the one found on Campagnolo cranksets (and logically also on the S-Works cranksets)


How well does it handle the fixing bolt being loose?



nino said:


> 3.The cranks got tested and Specialized bought the patent...i think this should be proof enough that the design is durable.


Any issues of availability going forward if Specialized owns the patent?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> How well does it handle the fixing bolt being loose?
> 
> Any issues of availability going forward if Specialized owns the patent?


The main bolt has to be thight for sure.

Lightning got a licence to continue with their own design.


----------



## elbardo (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if the specialized version weighs the same as the lightning version?

Will the specialized fit non-specialized bikes? Any other differences?


----------



## ~ScaryFast~ (Jan 22, 2004)

nino said:


> 1.Installation procedure (it can be found on their homepage at the very bottom):
> http://lightningbikes.com/LCC-Installation Procedure-Rev .pdf
> 
> The actual cranks look a little different but this is how you install them.


Thanks - this system of using a rubber sheet to grip it and tighten as best as you can by hand is novel.

Can you provide some feedback on how this BB has worked for you? Has it loosened? Does it require special measures so that it does not creak?

Does anyone know if this BB system is used by anyone else? Specialized does not use their BB (from what I see on their website they have bearings that pressfit directly into the frame).


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

mattkock said:


> I'm responding to WAY earlier post about Ugly cranks. In my humble opinion the Sweetwings are the sexiest cranks ever (and not just because I have two sets). Hollow chromoly arms, one big Ti bolt holds everything together, outboard bearings and a waterjet cut spider. With my 24 tooth ring and bolts they weighed in at 447g, (without the alloy ring carriers) all this and they were made in 1995. WAY ahead of the curve. I Loves me some Sweets!


What kind of bike is that in this pic?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

~ScaryFast~ said:


> Thanks - this system of using a rubber sheet to grip it and tighten as best as you can by hand is novel.
> 
> Can you provide some feedback on how this BB has worked for you? Has it loosened? Does it require special measures so that it does not creak?
> 
> Does anyone know if this BB system is used by anyone else? Specialized does not use their BB (from what I see on their website they have bearings that pressfit directly into the frame).


The cranks installed in no more than 5 minutes.
The installations is super-easy and the bearings don't move once thightened and secured by that other nut.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

dr13zehn said:


> What kind of bike is that in this pic?


Judging by the steel cable for the downtube - must be Slingshot, isn't it?


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Curmy said:


> Judging by the steel cable for the downtube - must be Slingshot, isn't it?


I remember reading about bikes like that in the 90s and was always intrigued. I just could not remember what they were called.

How do they ride?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

dr13zehn said:


> I remember reading about bikes like that in the 90s and was always intrigued. I just could not remember what they were called.
> 
> How do they ride?


[offtopic] There is a large thread in the vintage section. I had a chance to ride one for a very short while, and thinking on getting their new "travel" version that folds. Interesting ride, not like anything else. Not for this forum though.


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

TY for the reply and info!  

Sorry about the hijack, that was quite rude of me. :blush:


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Any reports on durability of these ceramic bearings.
Have red about Enduro bearings, conclusion they are junk.
Can we expect the same situation over here with Lightning's bearings?

And, do they come in standard size or it's something can cause a headache in the future?
Are they replaceable or you need to replace the whole cups?

Just about to buy them but still not sure whether to go for ceramic or steel with 10g penalty.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

1415chris said:


> Any reports on durability of these ceramic bearings.
> Have red about Enduro bearings, conclusion they are junk.
> Can we expect the same situation over here with Lightning's bearings?
> 
> ...


they use enduro bearings
ive been riding enduro ceramic bearings and am very pleased, they are awesome. im currently waiting for my crank to come from lightning and am excited that they use bearings from enduro. and yes, the bearings are a standard bb30 size.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

That's exactly what I was worrying about.
There is an interesting thread on WW about these bearings. Reading these comments probably I would choose 10g penalty or will find another ceramic alternative.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

1415chris said:


> That's exactly what I was worrying about.
> There is an interesting thread on WW about these bearings. Reading these comments probably I would choose 10g penalty or will find another ceramic alternative.


Just to get things straight:
when talking about "ceramic" bearings it's actually ceramic-hybrid ones.

Since i personally don't have long-term experience with these cranks i can only pass the info i have from Lightning direct when i asked all different aspects on these cranks:

*-Durability of the steel bearings?*

Depending where you ride them, the steel bearings in normal use last 2 to 3 years.

*-Ceramic-hybrid bearings with low-friction seals:
Are they as durable as the regular ones or are these supposed for road and maybe raceday only? Available for MTB as well? *
The ceramic ones are not as durable if ridden in wet conditions although the ceramic ones can be cleaned and re-greased. For MTB use we add a second seal so then they last quite a bit longer.

If you look closer at the pictures below you will see that the MTB-bearing cups come with additional o-rings and additional cover.

Pricing on replacement bearings/cups is reasonable as well so i opted for the ceramics on my own set.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info.



> when talking about "ceramic" bearings it's actually ceramic-hybrid ones.


For extra $50 that's obvious 



> The ceramic ones are not as durable if ridden in wet conditions although the ceramic ones can be cleaned and re-greased. For MTB use we add a second seal so then they last quite a bit longer.


Bit longer comparing to what?
To me it sounds like 'although we added an extra seal don't expect these bearings last to long'.

Let me quote one of the guys from ww, hope he doesn't mind:

'After about 2 months riding (maybe only 10 rides altogether), the bearings were rough and noisy, and upon inspection brown rusty water was seeping out! Complete junk.

Second try:
Grade 5 ceramic hybrid bearings in Hope rear MTB hub
Again, sealing the hub well with the sticky type white bearing grease.
Result: After just 1 month the bearings were rusted out and useless - same as above, it just went even faster!'

...this is one of the many.

Can you tell me whether it's possible to replace the bearings themselves, or if something goes wrong you have to replace whole caps?

Thanks


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Does the lighting spider fits the Specialized cranks ?


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

hey nino, that signature you had before in red is very nice. i truely believe u are completely biased, specially for changing of opinion depending on what you can sell or not. before you said theres nothing like 20-32-44 with a light road casette, now you like 2x9...

of course disks and 2x9 is more trendy now, more comercial, easier to sell. And of course vuelta brakes and tune housing performs incredibly awful. 

Which are the bad points of the lighting cranks? come on, tell them, there must be a lot. Or should we wait a couple years till a new taiwanese thing is on your garage and then you will start complaining about these ones u try to sell now?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

MaLoL said:


> hey nino, that signature you had before in red is very nice. i truely believe u are completely biased, specially for changing of opinion depending on what you can sell or not. before you said theres nothing like 20-32-44 with a light road casette, now you like 2x9...
> 
> of course disks and 2x9 is more trendy now, more comercial, easier to sell. And of course vuelta brakes and tune housing performs incredibly awful.
> 
> Which are the bad points of the lighting cranks? come on, tell them, there must be a lot. Or should we wait a couple years till a new taiwanese thing is on your garage and then you will start complaining about these ones u try to sell now?


After two pages of nothing but good posts, is your negative, personal attack really necessary?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> hey nino, that signature you had before in red is very nice. i truely believe u are completely biased, specially for changing of opinion depending on what you can sell or not. before you said theres nothing like 20-32-44 with a light road casette, now you like 2x9...
> 
> of course disks and 2x9 is more trendy now, more comercial, easier to sell. And of course vuelta brakes and tune housing performs incredibly awful.
> 
> Which are the bad points of the lighting cranks? come on, tell them, there must be a lot. Or should we wait a couple years till a new taiwanese thing is on your garage and then you will start complaining about these ones u try to sell now?


Hey malolo my dear,
it seems you haven't been around for too long.

You completely missed the 2x9/10 revolution and have no idea what i was/am running up to now. This is a thread about a nice crankset and if you don't like it don't read...it's as simple as that.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

nino said:


> Hey malolo my dear,
> it seems you haven't been around for too long.
> 
> You completely missed the 2x9/10 revolution and have no idea what i was/am running up to now. This is a thread about a nice crankset and if you don't like it don't read...it's as simple as that.


that´s true!! good bye then!!! and good luck with your fooling people business


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> that´s true!! good bye then!!! and good luck with your fooling people business


well - there's enough pictures of parts on scale. Those don't lie:thumbsup:


----------



## slinky182 (Apr 23, 2009)

MaLoL said:


> hey nino, that signature you had before in red is very nice. i truely believe u are completely biased, specially for changing of opinion depending on what you can sell or not. before you said theres nothing like 20-32-44 with a light road casette, now you like 2x9...
> 
> of course disks and 2x9 is more trendy now, more comercial, easier to sell. And of course vuelta brakes and tune housing performs incredibly awful.
> 
> Which are the bad points of the lighting cranks? come on, tell them, there must be a lot. Or should we wait a couple years till a new taiwanese thing is on your garage and then you will start complaining about these ones u try to sell now?


How is this sort of negativity in anyway useful to anybody. You are making yourself look completely stupid


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

2x9/10 that´s what i would call stupid, specialy on hardtails.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Is there any issue on this forum called 'nino'....?

I switched to 2x9 without hearing about that person, I would like to here comments about Lightning crank, but guess what..., another frustrating as...le putting the rubbish shi..t which has nothing to do about the topic...!!!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

MaLoL said:


> 2x9/10 that´s what i would call stupid, specialy on hardtails.


I thought you said you were going away?

2x8/9/10 is a time proven concept which gives you fewer duplicate gears, better gear distribution, and only a slightly smaller range.

What does hardtail versus full suspension have anything to do with it?


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

bad mechanic said:


> I thought you said you were going away?
> 
> 2x8/9/10 is a time proven concept which gives you fewer duplicate gears, better gear distribution, and only a slightly smaller range.
> 
> What does hardtail versus full suspension have anything to do with it?


yeah really, no shi*
hey bad mechanic, i'm eager to hear his response


----------



## The_Boy (Sep 15, 2005)

I remember when I went to the bank to get a loan for my people fooling business.

Anyway, a Lightning Cranks question: Do these use the same spider pattern that Specialized uses? I want to know if I can use their XX spider on these cranks.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

MaLoL said:


> 2x9/10 that´s what i would call stupid, specialy on hardtails.




So every hardtail out there with a bashguard is stupid in you opinion? That would be every second bike in the AM forum.

What is wrong with you?


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

MaLoL said:


> 2x9/10 that´s what i would call stupid, specialy on hardtails.


I'm running 2x9 on my HT!

....I believe that means I'm stupid.......:cryin:


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Are you running a 10s cassette?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

The_Boy said:


> I remember when I went to the bank to get a loan for my people fooling business.
> 
> Anyway, a Lightning Cranks question: Do these use the same spider pattern that Specialized uses? I want to know if I can use their XX spider on these cranks.


Yes-same spider pattern but i don't know about the chainlines of the two cranks? But at least on the Lightnings you can mount the spiders inside out and viceversa so this can change the chainline some if needed.

Eliflap already bought such a spider for his Specialized cranks.Maybe he can get us some feedback?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Guys any experience dealing with Lightning?

Last week spoke to them, was told cranks were out of stock, would be available in 2 weeks time ish, agreed to pay deposit through paypal, payment is still unclaimed and no response to my email, tried to call today but no response...?

Any thoughts?


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

yup yup
i paid for mine two weeks ago, was told they would ship last wednesday....
im gonna try calling to see what's up today


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Spoke to them today, one or one and a half week, should be ready.... hope so...


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

well i called them today to check status of my order, which, i was told would ship last wednesday. they told me it was going out today

i surely hope the integrity of their crank is better than statements to customers


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

BB30 is 4g lighter!

I just weighed some BB30 bearings (ROAD ceramics) and they are 4g lighter than the regular ones.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

MaLoL said:


> 2x9/10 that´s what i would call stupid, specialy on hardtails.


I run a 1x9 on my hardtail, with a 36 or 40t.

Come ride with me, ill waste ya on your goofy redundant 3 rings.

If i had more climbs 27& 40t would be perfect.


----------



## josliver (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a Specialized Epic SWorks 2009 with XTR cranks. 
The XTR cranks were installed using a kind of adapter that the Epic frame had.
I know that if I want to install Specialized SWorks carbon cranks I need to remove the adapter and install "Specialized" bearings directly on the frame.

I want to install Lightning carbon cranks, can anyone tell me, for sure, if it is possible to install those cranks and what I should buy?
The XTR adapter is (I think) for 24mm axle and the Lightning axle is 30mm, so for sure I need to remove it, but is it possible to install the Lightning bearings there?

Thank you ... JO


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Nino, no problems with tightening the bearings for a normal crankset in the frame? Because you can't use a socket orsomething like that to put it in the frame... Only turning it in by hand?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Ninko said:


> Nino, no problems with tightening the bearings for a normal crankset in the frame? Because you can't use a socket orsomething like that to put it in the frame... Only turning it in by hand?


No problem really-you just turn them in by hand.Installation takes no more than 5 minutes.


----------



## josliver (Oct 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the inner width of the Specialized SWorks carbon MTB cranks?

Thanks ... JO


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Lightning with FRM rings*

I just installed the 3 different chainring combinations available from FRM onto some Lightning MTB SL crankarms.

The pictured weights are for the 73mm wide cranks with that center spacer installed. For 68mm BBs you can subtract 8g of that spacer which then gets removed.
All combos are run on the exact same crankset! All you need to do to be able to run double rings instead of triple is to flip over the spider and mount it the other way round.This way you get the ideal chainline for use with double chainrings.

Chainrings..............73mm BB............68mm BB

22/32/44....................585g....................577g
27/42.........................561g...................554g
26/40.........................553g...................545g

The FRM rings look damn good but are heavier than Mattias rings...still lightest available rings of a "big" manufacturer with shifting ramps/pins.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi heappy owners of that crank



> You just thread the cups in by hand on each side. You mount the arms from each side and thighten that center-bolt. The bearing play gets adjusted with a locknut also by hand. In the end that locknut gets secured with a small allen bolt and that's it. Simple - straightforward - easy.
> 
> I also have to add that the cranks spin extremely free. There is almost no drag at all.They spin almost alone...no comparison with integerated cranks from Shimano etc...


Well, followed the instruction step by step.
When the crank is tightened there is a small play, to cancel it I used adjusting ring on the non-drive side, but when the play disappears the crank does not rotate smoothly. Max 3/4, 1 revolution and stop.
Any idea how to solve it?
Would appreciate help.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

yes, i had some strange and similar problems setting mine up

first of all, ive found that the crank loosens from riding, after simply tightening with the supplied t handle allen. you need to buy an extra long hex socket, such as this
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?item_ID=2353&group_ID=11478
also, use blue loctite on the male and female threads, then tighten the bolt with a long hex socket/ratchet. hint; slide the hex socket all the way in till its almost touching the crank arm, as to reduce flex on the hex bit while tightening. you'll be able to get lots of torque on it this way, be careful not to over do it.

BUT, before going through that procedure, loosen the adjusting collar on the non drive side a whole bunch. then, after tightening the crank bolt, as described above, take out the play with the collar. when you get close to removing all the play, turn the collar in micro increments and check after each tiny turn. youll get it just right that way and it will spin freely .

by the way, i could not get mine to spin freely with the bearing protector covers installed. so im running w/o them, but i dont ride in rain, mud, snow or any of that crap. i live in california, so i can get away with being picky like that

please post again and let us know if it worked


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

racerick said:


> by the way, i could not get mine to spin freely with the bearing protector covers installed. so im running w/o them, but i dont ride in rain, mud, snow or any of that crap. i live in california, so i can get away with being picky like that


I just looked outside my window to check the CA weather and I do not approve of that statement.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

Curmy said:


> I just looked outside my window to check the CA weather and I do not approve of that statement.


i ride my motor scooter when the going gets too sticky for the push bike
by the way curmy, ive noticed your absence lately
what up?


----------



## merlin4501 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all,
Very informative thread ! I was wondering, if the lightning BB is the only option ? Are there any aftermarket options that will also work. This is for SC Tallboy
Thanks T


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Will someone confirm, about fitting lighting spider to specialized fact crankset ? Is it possible ?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

ayjay69 said:


> Will someone confirm, about fitting lighting spider to specialized fact crankset ? Is it possible ?


yes - the interface is the same ! I have no idea about the offset of the rings though. Eliflap bought such a Lightning spider for a Specialized so he should have the answer.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

So if it works that will be great 

Do you know anything about real weight of specialized crankset alone ?


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I do have exact this







at home.
Unfornutately I don´t have BB30 specific frame to fit this crank on, the Scalpel has a little too wide chainstays.

I can weigh it when I come home from my vacation.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

ayjay69 said:


> So if it works that will be great
> 
> Do you know anything about real weight of specialized crankset alone ?


Including chainrings I can weigh one this afternoon if you want... Have one here to, it's not mounted right now...


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Could you weight arms only ? Or get weight of all parts from crankset ? 

But any way if you will show some photos on scale I will appreciate it. I'm planning to get crankset below 600grams with chain rings and bottom bracket, so I need to get some answers about Specialized Fact weight 

Mattias if you can show your crankset too, everyone will grateful


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks racerick

That's exactly what I was doing. Tried many times.
I could manage to cancel axial play but the radial direction play is still there, small one but still there. To cancel it I have to tighten the adjusting ring till the crank is hardly moving.
Something is definitely wrong.
Will talk to Lightning, wonder what they are going to say about it?

Another question: what spacers do you use to install small ring. If you install the spider inside out using supplied spacers distance between the rings is too big, it's like 1 and 3, so smaller spacers are needed.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

1415chris said:


> Another question: what spacers do you use to install small ring. If you install the spider inside out using supplied spacers distance between the rings is too big, it's like 1 and 3, so smaller spacers are needed.


I have no clue about that play (from how you describe it it might well be the BB shell is not parallel) BUT for 2x9 use you need different bolts and spacers as well. I was the one that forced Lightining to do them out of aluminium for this specific application. That's what i sell my cranks with when they are ordered for 2x9 use...these bolts are much lighter than the steel bolts the Lightnings usually come with. Both bolts and spacers need to be shorter in lenght for 2x9 use as well. These special bolts+spacers weigh 10g instead of the ones you got that weigh 27g

You should get the cranks from a source that knows what's needed...


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

10g you mean bolts and spacers for small ring only?

These ones I received, from Lightning, are alu 15g for huge spacers and 4 huge bolts as well  

So can be cut easily, can you tell me what height they are, spacers and bolts?

The play I mean is when you hold the crank arms and try to push them into the frame, you can fell the bearing protector covers are slightly moving up and down. It's very tiny movement.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

1415chris said:


> 10g you mean bolts and spacers for small ring only?
> 
> These ones I received, from Lightning, are alu 15g for huge spacers and 4 huge bolts as well
> 
> ...


ok-so you already got the lighter Al-bolts.

I told them that you can't sell such lightweight cranks with bolts that weigh a ton...But you should have told Tim that you want to run 2x9 so you would have gotten the shorter version of both right away.I would stay away from shortening them.Try to get the proper ones nstead.


----------



## a.m (Jun 15, 2009)

Nino,

why is the Lightning crank off your website?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

a.m said:


> Nino,
> 
> why is the Lightning crank off your website?


??
i guess you are looking at the wrong site then


----------



## a.m (Jun 15, 2009)

It would be nice if you could PM me the right one. The site i get up only has some Atik crank on them.

Used to get the "other" site up.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Thought it may be useful to share



> I could manage to cancel axial play but the radial direction play is still there, small one but still there. To cancel it I have to tighten the adjusting ring till the crank is hardly moving.Can I run the crank with this small play


Spoke to Tim @ Lightning, hope he doesn't mind posting his words here...

''You can run the crank this way, but there is also a way to fix it. You spray some good quality paint onto the spindle bearings races and let it dry good, this will take up the small gap between the spindle and bearing. We use clear paint, just be sure to clean the races good with very light sandpaper and acetone first so that the paint will stick.''


----------



## ~ScaryFast~ (Jan 22, 2004)

1415chris said:


> Thought it may be useful to share
> 
> Spoke to Tim @ Lightning, hope he doesn't mind posting his words here...
> 
> ''You can run the crank this way, but there is also a way to fix it. You spray some good quality paint onto the spindle bearings races and let it dry good, this will take up the small gap between the spindle and bearing. We use clear paint, just be sure to clean the races good with very light sandpaper and acetone first so that the paint will stick.''


Are you are racerick the only ones with this problem so far? These are a pretty expensive crank - I don't think I would stand for what seems to be a product that is not quite manufactured to spec that needs to be remedied in such a fashion.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

i dont have that problem
the only thing i had to do was to apply blue loctite to the fastening bolt to prevent loosening.

otherwise,fine


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Here my crankset.
If anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

This is weight with spider and bearings ? What is weight of spider that you have there ?


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

ayjay69: complete , ready to install to a frame.
Bearings and so on.
That´s a road spider, compact 110mm 5 bolt.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

So the S-Works are almost 40g heavier than the Lightnings...


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are mine! Normal, ceramic bearings and 104-64. Will use it ona 29er. Will report!!!:devil:


----------



## KenDobson (Jan 18, 2008)

Nino, can you get these cranks with a 110/74 spider for a 2x9 mtn?

Thanks


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

KenDobson said:


> Nino, can you get these cranks with a 110/74 spider for a 2x9 mtn?
> 
> Thanks


Not yet.Lightning said they might offer this spider but so far that's not the case.
For 2x9 the 64/104 has shown to be the most versatile allowing all kinds of different chainring sizes.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

onixbonilla said:


> Here are mine! Normal, ceramic bearings and 104-64. Will use it ona 29er. Will report!!!:devil:


 Grats onixbonilla , im waiting for 33 days and still 2 weeks more atm , thats not nice nino its supossed to be 15days total :madman: .


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

xcatax said:


> its supossed to be 15days total :madman: .


I never said 15 days total!
Usually it takes around 2-3 weeks to get them+ shipping...so it's more like 3-4 weeks if all is normal.

This time however there's some delay on Lightnings part.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

nino said:


> I never said 15 days total!
> Usually it takes around 2-3 weeks to get them+ shipping...so it's more like 3-4 weeks if all is normal.
> 
> This time however there's some delay on Lightnings part.


 I have got the emails 
January 02 
------------------------------------------------------------
Hi,
At the moment i don't have any 26t superlight ring in stock. It would take ca. 2 weeks to get it.

Bye
nino
------------------------------------------------------------
You had the crankset but not the rings ready to send me january 02 , after 33days today you have nothing ? :nono:


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Why not to order directly from Lightning?

Good communications, Tim responds promptly, when ordering the crank was out of stock, week later got email 'crank ready to be sent' and after another week it was in my hands.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

1415chris said:


> Why not to order directly from Lightning?
> 
> Good communications, Tim responds promptly, when ordering the crank was out of stock, week later got email 'crank ready to be sent' and after another week it was in my hands.


 Yeah communications are good but i have got nothing in my hands after 33 days waiting and its not expected to solve it soon .


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

xcatax said:


> I have got the emails
> January 02
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Hi,
> ...


that's the rings-not the cranks!
Don't blame me when manufacturers have delay in production. I communicated and apologized as well.There's nothing i can do about it.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

nino said:


> that's the rings-not the cranks!
> Don't blame me when manufacturers have delay in production. I communicated and apologized as well.There's nothing i can do about it.


 You had the crankset but not the rings 
My email asking you *january 23*
-----------------------------------------
Hi nino , is there any problem with the rings ? 21 days and no news .....
You can send me all but the rings , its better for me than wait no ending .
----------------------------------------
You only had problems with the rings not the crankset And your rply was* january 25*
----------------------------------------
Hello,
I will get the rings beginning of february. It will only add shipping cost if i make 2 individual shippings.

Your choice

Bye
nino
------------------------------------------
That let it clear that you could send me the crankset at january 25 but i choose wait for begining february . Now you send me this new email
-----------------------------------------
Hello,
Just a short notice to all my customers that ordered Lightning cranks:
Lightning just informed me that they have about 2 weeks delay in production. I should have gotten my order this week already. Now they said it will take another 2 weeks....I'm terribly sorry for the delay.

Bye
nino 
----------------------------------------
Sorry but wtf ...sorry i only had to wait for the rings :madmax:


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

xcatax said:


> You had the crankset but not the rings
> 
> Sorry but wtf ...sorry i only had to wait for the rings :madmax:


Oh man-i sent a e-mail to ALL my customers waiting for cranks. Sorry for informing you as well when your cranks were already ready....But what is your problem really? Why complain in here? Your cranks are ready and rings could be in maybe already tomorrow.I ordered immediately and parts have delay...that's it.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

nino said:


> Oh man-i sent a e-mail to ALL my customers waiting for cranks. Sorry for informing you as well when your cranks were already ready....But what is your problem really? Why complain in here? Your cranks are ready and rings could be in maybe already tomorrow.I ordered immediately and parts have delay...that's it.


 Im waiting 33 days for an 26t ring .......... :sad:


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

Got mine few days ago. It's a MTB SL version. Custom painted on glossy black. They look awesome! Can't wait to ride them (damn snow).

Two things to mention. There is an old version of install instruction within the package so remember to download the new one for the lightning website. I have no idea why they're not attaching the new one. Also the metal bearings disallow the crankset to spin freely. It's making quarter of a turn instead of two. Hope it will improve after few rides.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks nice

I've got steel bearings as well. I think you have to work with adjusting ring, IMO its tightened too much, had the same experience.
Now it is making 2 rotations with the chain on it.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

xcatax said:


> Im waiting 33 days for an 26t ring .......... :sad:


So? You want exclusive superlightweight bike parts... You'd expect them to be available at every moment withing 1 week?


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

1415chris said:


> Looks niceI think you have to work with adjusting ring, IMO its tightened too much, had the same experience.


I've unscrewed it once to check if it is the problem and it's not. Even without this ring, the crankset is not spinning as it should be. Wrote to Tim but he didn't help (btw, communication with him is... well, not ideal one - although it's a bit understatement to use word "ideal").


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Ninko said:


> So? You want exclusive superlightweight bike parts... You'd expect them to be available at every moment withing 1 week?


 It was expected first in 2 weeks..... then after 21 days I ask by email then he delays to begining february ............. and now he delays 2 more weeks by error he said .

I expect them to be avaible someday in the future but please do it :thumbsup:


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

xcatax said:


> It was expected first in 2 weeks..... then after 21 days I ask by email then he delays to begining february ............. and now he delays 2 more weeks by error he said .
> 
> I expect them to be avaible someday in the future but please do it :thumbsup:


Woud you please stop it!

I told you on 6th January:
"Hello,
It usually takes 2-3 weeks to get the cranks here in Switzerland. Shipping to spain will take about another week.So total wait will be approx. 3-4 weeks."

I also told you i will need a pre-payment which you finished on 10th January....if you can calculate we are still not too far off. I should have the rings in the mail these days and will for sure ship immediately. No need to panic, ok? These are all custom parts, no off-the shelf items.


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

1415chris said:


> Why not to order directly from Lightning? Good communications, Tim responds promptly


You're joking right ? I had to wait for a few days for every single answer (sometimes almoust a week!). O few ocasions I had to write twice and even then the emails were not answered. From my point of view the communication sucks! It's a mirracle I've got this crankset on time.


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

racerick said:


> by the way, i could not get mine to spin freely with the bearing protector covers installed. so im running w/o them, but i dont ride in rain, mud, snow or any of that crap. i live in california, so i can get away with being picky like that


I've got the same problem but riding without them is not the option here in Europe. Any other ideas? Did not get any constuctive answer from Tim besides "It could be the outer seals are not in position and became pinched".


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

Just received my Lightning cranks Friday - they look great!

But, I will be installing them on a Specialized S-Works Stumpjumper frame and I'm not sure it'll fit. Tim sent them with the press in bearings but it looks like even with these bearings it'll be too narrow to fit the OSBB Specialized uses.

I see a lot of posts here about the Lightning crank fitting on the Specialized frame, but I haven't been able to find anyone that has ACTUALLY installed them, let alone pictures.

Has anyone ACTUALLY installed them on a Specialized MTB frame? And, I don't mean the Specialized branded crank - I have those too and know very well how they install.

Thanks


----------



## Dauer962 (Oct 27, 2009)

Does anyone have pictures on bike with carbon spyder ?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Dauer962 said:


> Does anyone have pictures on bike with carbon spyder ?


There is no MTB carbon spider.Just the standard road size (130mm BCD)


----------



## Dauer962 (Oct 27, 2009)

Can anyone make a custom carbon spyder 110bcd?

Who is engaged custom carbon production ?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i tried to install a spider of Lightning on a Specialized Sworks crank

seems the same , but not fitting... not able to do it ...

anyone alredy did ?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Dauer962 said:


> Can anyone make a custom carbon spyder 110bcd?
> 
> Who is engaged custom carbon production ?


If you're going to use it offroad i would stay clear of carbon.It's just less durable.There's lots of broken spider pics of various cranks in the net...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

eliflap said:


> i tried to install a spider of Lightning on a Specialized Sworks crank
> 
> seems the same , but not fitting... not able to do it ...
> 
> anyone alredy did ?


I heard it would fit but the chainline might be the problem. Anyway - Lightning soon offers a Spider which allows SRAM XX-rings to be mounted!


----------



## Dauer962 (Oct 27, 2009)

No, I will use in the city/road end lite XC


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i tried on a specy road crankset , only to try .... but i was not able to fit it 

i thought was the same star-shaped hole ...


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

nino said:


> Yes-same spider pattern but i don't know about the chainlines of the two cranks? But at least on the Lightnings you can mount the spiders inside out and viceversa so this can change the chainline some if needed.
> 
> Eliflap already bought such a spider for his Specialized cranks.Maybe he can get us some feedback?


see my previous post :madman:


----------



## The_Boy (Sep 15, 2005)

nino said:


> I heard it would fit but the chainline might be the problem. Anyway - Lightning soon offers a Spider which allows SRAM XX-rings to be mounted!


Awesome!!! I'll just wait for that to happen rather than trying to get the Spec XX spider to fit a Lightning crank and risk the chainlines not matching.


----------



## rlemos73 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Lightning crank/Stumpjumper OS BB*

Chuckji,

Did the Lightning crank fit your Stumpjumper frame?

I'm thinking buying one, but I need to know if it fits ok.

Thanks,


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

Well here's the story.
First off, I don't have the frame yet so I can't say for sure :madman: 
When I received the crank, I had doubts it would fit. Lightning sent them with press-in cups/bearings, and it was going to be way too narrow to fit the Specialized OSBB.
So, after contacting Tim at Lightning, he said he sent the wrong BB parts and would send the correct ones for the OSBB - he originally sent the BB30 parts.
Within a couple of days I received a set of bearings and a small spacer and was instructed to remove the original spindle spacer.
It now looks like it'll fit, but, again, I'm waiting for the frame to come in.....

Couple of things to note:
1. There are no bearing shields, so the bearings are pretty much exposed
2. The are light weight - the whole set including bearings, spacer, and 94 BCD spider weighed 421g. :thumbsup: 

I have some pictures, I'll try to post them soon.

Specialized - PLEASE DELIVER MY FRAME!


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

You are not only one who is wating for specialized frame. I'm wating for s-works epic in red colour. So far I didn't get any info about it... :/


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's my Lightning OSBB crank.
421g including everything except chain ring, and pedals.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow nice, my one 68mm with stell bearings 467g


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

for the s-works carbon OSBB, don't you also need retaining clips and bearing caps to fit the lightning cranks? BTW The new cranks come with a MUCH small logo,, Mine had it on only one crank arm too.. The first set I ordered without the logos, but the smaller new one doesn't bother me


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry, right - you still need the snap rings (bearing stops).
Bearing caps? Not aware of any bearing caps needed... explain.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

> The new cranks come with a MUCH small logo


Can we have a pic



> Sorry, right - you still need the snap rings (bearing stops).


That makes me more happy and less envious


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's the latest offering from Lightning:

Lightning crankset with XX spider and XX rings!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i have this ... who knows if it works on Lightning crank

mine is Specialized specific XX combo


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice. I like that. Do you know the weight of the XX version Nino?


----------



## The_Boy (Sep 15, 2005)

nino said:


> Here's the latest offering from Lightning:
> 
> Lightning crankset with XX spider and XX rings!


Weight? Is that the spider that comes on the Specialized cranks? How is the chainline?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Doing the math with the weights given by Eliflap above such a Lightning crank with XX spider and XX rings will weigh around 620g.

Lightning MTB SL with ceramic bearings and 64/104 spider: 465g
Taking off the 64/104 spider: -36g
Bare cranks without spider: 429g

Now add the XX spider and xx chainrings: +190g
--->Lightning with XX spider and xx chainrings: ca. 620g

For me personally not light enough considering the money you will spend for such a setup.
I'd swap at least the inner XX ring for something lighter.


----------



## $eboss the frenchy (Jun 23, 2004)

what is the chain line with XX spider?


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

I came across these, just an other relabeling job again.....



















Don't know the price off the real lightning cranks, but these cost 699,- euro


----------



## The_Boy (Sep 15, 2005)

Gross. Looks like something a 4 year old would do with an exacto knife and a can of clear coat.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

699 euro and they didn't manage to put properly the chainrings on the crank...?
Only one thing 'HiTemp' which seems to be worth of attention - the grips, the rest it's typical re-labelling with an extra price...


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

With S-works cranks unavailable. I put in the Lighting is my 2010 s-works -- the specialized spider and sram chain rings, are heavy. Tim at lightning worked with me to customized the BB length - - No additional spacers required and it has a tight q..




























BTW the weight of the F/S is 21.25 with heavy pedals and seat; with my light seat and hill climbing wheel-set It comes in at 19.75


----------



## LAN (Jan 26, 2004)

Did they make it with a shorter spindle?

Also, are the spindles thickness the same over the spindle, or is it thicker where the bearings sit?


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

LAN said:



> Did they make it with a shorter spindle?
> 
> Also, are the spindles thickness the same over the spindle, or is it thicker where the bearings sit?


The spindle is the same as all the other pictures here. there is no real noticeable change in the spindle dia. The s-works carbon frames have a OSBB so the crank needs to be wider than BB30. Lightning worked off my measurements to produce a spindle with less width than the standard MTB offerings and made it so it just clears the chain stays -- They really did a nice job -- wish the new smaller logo was half as small again..


----------



## LAN (Jan 26, 2004)

Ok thanks.

From the pictures Nino posted it looked like the spindle was a little thicker for about 10mm on each side where the bearings are.

So in theory the bearings can sit thight anywhere on the spindle?


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

You might have been seeing the press in bearings -- I could be wrong but it appeared to me that if there is a bearing race it is ever so slight.

A few of better shots:





































More Images with the bike on the scale -- http://www.destinationproductions.com/Bike/2010 S-Works_Epic/

2 wheelset setups one 20.82 and the other 19.66 -- can get it over a 1/2lbs lighter but didn't like some of the parts --

I am just glad to finally have my bike complete and sooooo happy to cancel my 3 month wait -- actually is is been realistically science I ordered the frame many many months before that. I have heard nothing but BS from Spec


----------



## KenDobson (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I orderd mine today with the XX spider and chainrings. Looks like I will get them in a week or two. This will be the last bit to the puzzle. I know I could have gone lighter with the other spider but I want to try this first. It is a bit crazy that they cost almost as much as the frame. 

So stoked


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

let us know how it worked out!!!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

arrived mine today

measured , still not on scale ...

my question is if it can fit the Flash 29er carbon frame

same bearings , 6806

but can a bearings work some mm inside in the spindle ?


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I have modified the seal covers on the MTB version so that the crank fits Extralite bearing cups. This saved 18g over the standard MTB cups. I sandwiched the bearing cover between two bearings onto the crank axle, and used a sharp knife to cut the seal cover to the exact diameter of the bearing. That way the seal cover will sit inside the outer edge of the Extralite cup and offer pretty good seals. Both Extralite and Lightning use the same bearings.


Ole.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

*work in progress*

here is my Flash 29er

to test only , i installed Lightning crankset

73 mm version ( with spacer ) on a 73 mm BB30 shell

not installed the Lightning cups

installed the XX spider with 42-26 rings ( the only 2 rings i have )

no tried , i have broken the rear der hanger so cannot install chain and rear der on :madman:

but i have to change big ring , i need a 38 or a 37 XX ... i have a XX front der specifically for 39-26 rings


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

on scale with XX spider

no bearings and cups


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

A few questions

how durable are these crank ends?

how much does the XX setup weigh complete for regular 68mm bb?

What are alternative rings for an XX set up?

Anyone make lighter rings for XX cranks right now?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

oldassracer said:


> A few questions
> 
> how durable are these crank ends?
> 
> ...


So far these cranks have proven to be durable.No reports of any problems whatsoever.

The XX setup isn't the lightest.Doing the math with the given weights you get a weight of around 620g for the complete crankset with 27/39 XX rings and spider. Compare this to double setups starting at around 500g up to max. 570g using regular 64/104 rings and spider.

Alternatives are the more common 64/104 spider mounted for double setup.This allows you to mount any rings with any tooth count you like.Unlike XX which offers just some given combinations--->lighter,cheaper and more options !

I am about to get a lighter ring for the XX however honestly i think it makes no sense! If you run XX you want to take profit of the shifting qualities as the spider and rings are heavy and offer limited sizes. Giving up on XX rings you could as well just get the lighter 64/104 spider which again lets you choose from a wide variety of rings worldwide. No need for "custom"-solutions here.


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks nino
you da man 

Hey - what are some USA sources for 10 speed 64/104 rings in 39/26T?

thanks


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Are these cranks as stiff as an M970 XTR?


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

morrisgarages said:


> Are these cranks as stiff as an M970 XTR?


there's no comparison;
with the 30mm bb spindle, the lightning cranks are WAY stiffer

my only beef is he specs them with shi**y bearings 
they are enduro ceramic, but very low end ones
i changed them out with enduro's best ceramic bearings


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Really? That's great to hear. Is getting ceramic bearing for these really worth it? Or should I just go with regular steel ones. I just emailed nino and asked for a quote. Oh and I will using this with an MRP 1.X since I run 1x9 (hopefully 1x10 when I get the funds for the XX) will this crankset work well with BB installed type of chainguide? Thanks guys.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a Lightning with the XX Spider/Rings: 607g (73mm BSA BB)

Lightning MTB SL
175mm lenght
XX Spider with 26/39 rings
ceramic bearings
73mm BB width

PS: for 68mm BB it would be just 599g (-8g for the spacer which gets removed)


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

not so light the XX spider from Truvativ


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

Wouldn't the spacer be removed for 73mm, not 68mm? Isn't it normal to have a spacer to take up the empty space on a smaller bottom bracket shell?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

JaLove said:


> Wouldn't the spacer be removed for 73mm, not 68mm? Isn't it normal to have a spacer to take up the empty space on a smaller bottom bracket shell?


No-with the Lightning you have 68mm size (without center-spacer, -8g) or 73mm (with center spacer installed)

@Eliflap:
correct - XX is heavy. But at least the Lightnings accept this spider and rings so also those having the wish to run those rings can still get a light crank instead of the much too heavy XX crankset.

I personally would not run this heavy spider and rings. I just had the opportunity to try out a brandew Cannondale with XX (in Tuscany!) and i expected superfast front shifts from all the praising i read in different forums but i found the shifting to be just ok. My Superlight-setup with un-pinned rings shifts as fast, honestly, no kidding!! I wouldn't want this setup on my bike. Too heavy and defintely no advantage. But that's just me. Anyway - my setup shifts faster than XTR as well so maybe i just got something right or my setup works miracles but i was really unimpressed by the XX drivetrain.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

last sunday i was in Maremma  

see this spider and rings :thumbsup: ready to be installed on my Lightning


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

eliflap said:


> last sunday i was in Maremma
> 
> see this spider and rings :thumbsup: ready to be installed on my Lightning


I spent all last week in Massa Marittima !!
Last friday i went to the frattoio Stanghellini a Valpiana to get some of that great olive-oil...

Anyway - my own Lightning spider incl. rings weighs about 105g only. It comes with free choice of ring sizes and shifts as good as anything else i tried lately (XX and XTR combined) :thumbsup:

Some impressions from Tuscany:
-the main piazza in the Village Massa Marittima
-and the reason to put over 2 lbs on my hips in just 1 week even though i spent a whole week riding some of the nicest singletrails....italian ice cream is just the best on the planet!


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Nice ! Rings are Carbon-Ti, but what is that spider ?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Dex11 said:


> Nice ! Rings are Carbon-Ti, but what is that spider ?


Lightning spider


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

nino said:


> I spent all last week in Massa Marittima !!
> Last friday i went to the frattoio Stanghellini a Valpiana to get some of that great olive-oil...


saturday morning , 7,30 am i saw Stanghellini in the garage when i was inflating my tyres

my house is sticked to his house  100 mt far from the oil - lab


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

wonderful icecream. I want some.
Who is Stanghellini eliflap?


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Atmos said:


> I think they look hideous..


WORD


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Axis II said:


> WORD


very much hideous. but light!


----------



## zedi (Nov 28, 2005)

Stanghellini is an Olive Oil Producer. Yes Nino - a fantastic Olive Oil!!


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I´m doing XX spiders for Lightnings now, they should weigh less than Truvativ´s.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Mattias_HellÃ¶re said:


> I´m doing XX spiders for Lightnings now, they should weigh less than Truvativ´s.


nice new !!!!!! i saw the carbon oner for SI Cannondale on facebook WOW


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

for olive oil you need to come to Portugal.
gallo considered one of the best olive oil in the world 
http://www.gallo.pt/azeite/novidades/en


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> for olive oil you need to come to Portugal.
> gallo considered one of the best olive oil in the world
> http://www.gallo.pt/azeite/novidades/en


I think it also has something to do with the surroundings and the feelings you have with a certain region or person. I have been down there in Tuscany for 10 years now and it's 10 years that i always get my oil from them. The owner Mr. Stanghellini himself once showed in detail how they do the oil and all about the history etc....so you get a better impression, you get to know the people behind etc...besides this the oil has gotten lots of rewards and laurels and it really tastes special. Also beeing able to ride through some of these olive trees makes it special. Since beeing half italian as well i simply have to get the oil from down there...

Have a look so you can see this small family business:
http://www.maremmaguide.com/frantoio-olive-oil.html

Last week i went buying the oil Mr. Stanghellni was wearing an old "Supercross" T-Shirt so he has even more bonus points in my book...


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

he has a little flat for rent . come to visit Maremma . ride in the track of Maremma cup 2010

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/32179050


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Hm, maybe I will ride there some days this summer. Not that far away and nice surrounding. Now we have the garmin gps route 

Isn't it much nicer more to the north closer to pisa etc? Maremma I thought is more flat instead of some hills?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

oh this is only a 1 hour ride . i had to cut the grass of garden so not time to ride.
my next trip , more tracks ...and i will do the famous CANYON too


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Ninko said:


> Hm, maybe I will ride there some days this summer. Not that far away and nice surrounding. Now we have the garmin gps route
> 
> Isn't it much nicer more to the north closer to pisa etc? Maremma I thought is more flat instead of some hills?


GPS won't help you much in those trails...they are so wounded and small that GPS won't be precise enough.
The Canyon Eliflap mentioned is a great flowing trail but there's so many nice singletrails around...amazing! The Canyon was done almost every day before getting home to the hotel.Just like dessert
1 hour north around Pisa you would have Finale Ligure which has beautiful scenic coast rides BUT according to many guys that have been there the trails in Maremma are better. They say after 1-2 days you have seen it all up in Finale Ligure while in Maremma you can have so many different trails all next to each other...simply amazing.

Have a look at the "Canyon" here...that guide with the XX on his pants was also our guide on one day. It was his Cannondale i tried with all XX parts that i wasn't impressed with. Anyway- in that video the Canyon starts at 1:35





The exact same canyon but nicer movie with different camera angles starring freerider Janez, a buddy of mine:





Myself during my 2006 vacation doing the so-called "Frischi.Trail"...named after Thomas Frischknecht who is almost citizen down there. He even has his own vineyard right behind the hotel...




Those trails are really cool.Sometimes you're really like in a tunnel of the bushes...left-right-left-right...super intense.

But i just found a video from my home trails which don't lokk that bad as well:


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks great Nino!! Nice videos. I'm going to ride some races in swiss and France this year, but will try to find a way to have some extra week after July to ride a bit more somewhere in Italy


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i done some videos

Maremma canyon , from the start, october 2009






and Finale Ligure , january 2010


----------



## utty (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is a picture of a friends latest build using the Lightning Cranks with a single chainring Widgit. Looks pretty I must admit! I'll try and get a weight figure on the combo. Bike weight came in at 8.7kg (19.14lb)


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice! But I'm pretty sure a chainguide would be lighter and more effective that the Widgit.


----------



## utty (Apr 26, 2009)

Why? Have you tried one? Sure it may be a little lighter but doesn't mean it's less effective. It weighs 95g and looks tidy.


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

can the chain pop out of it or is it slightly smaller than the chain is, so that it cant bounce out? it looks pretty trick


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

O, nevermind, i see how it works now, i checked the website


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Yup. MRP 1.X chainguide. 56g only. Effective, light, and tidier looking.


----------



## utty (Apr 26, 2009)

56g then add your chainring??? Not that much difference if any!!!

Anyway this thread is about the Cranks. Just waiting on a ride report from my friend to see how they go before I bite the bullet and order them for myself.


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

mrp 1.x is only a BB mount, i don't think you can mount them on lightnings


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

link to my thread

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=609413


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Email from Lightning Cranks:
"Yes, our crank set work with MPR 1x chain guide on your yeti.
Please pay deposit $### or total amount USD ###, so that we can put your order on producing line.
Thanks and have a nice day!

Julia"

I have a 32g chainring so a total of 88g. Still lighter than a Widgit. Plus I have the option of running a 34 or 36T chainring.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

racerick said:


> there's no comparison;
> with the 30mm bb spindle, the lightning cranks are WAY stiffer
> 
> my only beef is he specs them with shi**y bearings
> ...


You're right, there is no comparison. And until I see one I'd assume the XTR crank to be stiffer. As usual.


----------



## YB1 (Apr 15, 2006)

diver160651 said:


> The spindle is the same as all the other pictures here. there is no real noticeable change in the spindle dia. The s-works carbon frames have a OSBB so the crank needs to be wider than BB30. Lightning worked off my measurements to produce a spindle with less width than the standard MTB offerings and made it so it just clears the chain stays -- They really did a nice job -- wish the new smaller logo was half as small again..


Can you give more detailed info on the changes and your BB dimensions?


----------



## xc-rider (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey guys,

Trying to find out if the Lightning cranksets could be worth going for on my 29er... could use some help.

My 29er is BB30 73mm, I want to set-it double probably with Carbon Ti 22-26 or 24-36 chainrings:
1) Can we confirm Q-Factor of MTB Crankset with BB73 central spacer is 163mm ?

2) When I see this central spacer for 73mm BB shell, I guess it also pushes the chainline 2.5mm (which sucks if that's the case...), is that correct ?

3) If the spider really is pushed 2.5mm outboard, is there a way to get everything back closer to the frame ?

4) Finally, is there any way to use a road BB30 68mm with the 73mm spacer and a MTB spider ? Maybe using the road crankset in a 73mm version could be the good compromise if there is a way to make it work ;-)

Thanks a lot for your help !!!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

installed on my Flash Team

Carbon Ti 40-26 rings

custom carbon spacers , each about 11mm wide

clearance of arms / chainstays is about 4 mm each side


----------



## Daniel_E (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn, that's a boatload of carbon.


----------



## YB1 (Apr 15, 2006)

eliflap said:


> installed on my Flash Team
> 
> Carbon Ti 40-26 rings
> 
> ...


So this is WITH the standard wavey cut center spacer from Lightening for 73mm BB30 installations correct?? How's the chain line? Also does this setup result in any Q reduction compared to a normal mtb triple setup, because from what I've been able to hear about the Lightening it's not really that narrow a setup...

Okay the real question is the why and how of the custom spacers? I know my questions are sort of vague but I'm interested in all this stuff you try.


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

How is the chainline with the XX spider ? Lightning state 51.5mm on their website :madman:


----------



## xc-rider (Jan 16, 2004)

xc-rider said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Trying to find out if the Lightning cranksets could be worth going for on my 29er... could use some help.
> 
> ...


Nobody ? :sad:


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

xc-rider said:


> Nobody ? :sad:


1) Can we confirm Q-Factor of MTB Crankset with BB73 central spacer is 163mm ?
165mm

2) When I see this central spacer for 73mm BB shell, I guess it also pushes the chainline 2.5mm (which sucks if that's the case...), is that correct ?
No. That spacer just compensates for the added frame width.With 2x9 you just flip the triple spider.Chainline is perfect for 2x9

3) If the spider really is pushed 2.5mm outboard, is there a way to get everything back closer to the frame ?
You could just put spacers under the chainrings if you think that's needed.Such spacers could be 2mm thick and if placed on inner ring and outer alike you'll have your desired chainline again.I use such spacers on my big ring in the middle position with my superlight rings on my converted triple crankset.No big deal.

4) Finally, is there any way to use a road BB30 68mm with the 73mm spacer and a MTB spider ? Maybe using the road crankset in a 73mm version could be the good compromise if there is a way to make it work ;-)
Road cranksets have a MUCH narrower q-factor than the MTB cranksets (they're 145mm!).Also the inner width between the arms is less so it most probably won't be wide enough to clear your chainstays. Then there is that middle bolt holding together the left and right arms...that bolt is not long enough to accept an additional spacer.


----------



## YB1 (Apr 15, 2006)

xc-rider said:


> Nobody ? :sad:


It looks like Eliflaps photo's sorta answer most of these questions, but something more definite from someone in the US who's actually set up a 22/36 crankset on a 73mm BB30 29'er would be nice.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

YB1 said:


> It looks like Eliflaps photo's sorta answer most of these questions, but something more definite from someone in the US who's actually set up a 22/36 crankset on a 73mm BB30 29'er would be nice.


With the cranks you usually get a whole lot of additional spacers for this application. Eliflap just replaced those using some out of carbon.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

YB1
Okay the real question is the why and how of the custom spacers? I know my questions are sort of vague but I'm interested in all this stuff you try.[/QUOTE said:


> since 15 months i started to do myself the spacers .
> 
> stock cannondale ones are ok only in standard builts ...
> 
> so i cut them as my needings


----------



## YB1 (Apr 15, 2006)

Okay, 22/36 chainrings on a Lightning... Can I do 20/36? The real question is 36 enough teeth for the big ring, I tend to think not, that 38 would be MUCH better. Will the XT front derailleur on my Flash work on that setup? Who makes these 36, maybe even 37 or 38 tooth rings, "Carbon-Ti"? 

Sorry for all the lame questions but if I'm going to spend time trying to do Eliflap-style, science projects, I'd really like to have some idea that things are going to work out in the end.

Nino, maybe you have already worked on a kit for a Cannondale Carbon Flash 29'er.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

YB1 said:


> Nino, maybe you have already worked on a kit for a Cannondale Carbon Flash 29'er.


no-i didn't


----------



## YB1 (Apr 15, 2006)

After thinking about all this 20/36 for the crank is about perfect for 29'er's. With the 10% factor for wheel circumfrence the 36 is really amost a 40, plenty big. Carbon-TI offers these rings so them on a Lightning for a 2X10 setup is the way I want to go. Anybody think the Sram XX front deraileur would allow this gearing?


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

eliflap said:


> installed on my Flash Team
> 
> Carbon Ti 40-26 rings
> 
> ...


Eliflap-
where did you get that spider and chainrings?
Please email or pm me the info
thanks


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

spider is from Lightning crankest

rings are from CarbonTi , an italian company www.carbon-ti.it


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi! Will like to know if this spider is or has been available to the general public?:thumbsup:


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

I should receive my crankset from lightning next week. Tim is very helpfull (the guy from lightning) :thumbsup: 

Going to do 29 x 42.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

onixbonilla said:


> Hi! Will like to know if this spider is or has been available to the general public?


the spider is in stock but not sure if the specialized usa website ships directly to Puerto Rico? (they probably do :thumbsup

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=41559

"Spider - Double $75.00"

(and just incase)

http://www.dulight.fr/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=91_63&products_id=1130

"Rotor Q-ring for Specialized crankset - 40t Euro 117"


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

onixbonilla said:


> Hi! Will like to know if this spider is or has been available to the general public?:thumbsup:


am i in the general public ?


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

Where can I get those Specialized chainring bolts? The spider comes without them.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

only from a official dealer as spare ...

saturdat i will measure it , maybe on tastynut.com or a similar candy shop you can find a similar item 

they has a large diameter , 12-14mm at a speed view , and they are short


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

eliflap said:


> only from a official dealer as spare ...
> 
> saturdat i will measure it , maybe on tastynut.com or a similar candy shop you can find a similar item
> 
> they has a large diameter , 12-14mm at a speed view , and they are short


Eliflap,
didn't you tell me that the Lightning Spider and the Specialized aren't interchangeable because of different offset? Maybe it wasn't you but i remember someone telling me that there is some problem with the position of the chainrings.They are either too far in or too far out on one or the other....but maybe i am wrong.

bye
nino


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i have a road Specialized crankset

i try to fit on it the Lightning spider and i was not able to install for a probably different splined hole male and female 

... but after , i notice that however the Lightning spider when mounted on his crankset is "difficoult" to be tightened ...

so i did not want to use too much force in my test ..and maybe pushing more hard i could install on ...

i never tried to install the 42-26 Specialized spider on my Lightning , yet.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

eliflap said:


> i have a road Specialized crankset
> 
> i try to fit on it the Lightning spider and i was not able to install for a probably different splined hole male and female
> 
> ...


Ahh - i see.

I thought you guys were mounting Specialized spiders on Lightning cranks. That's what i was referring to as i knew that this is not ideal.

Specialized cranks are heavier than the Lightnings though!


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Tried to mount XX spider on my road Sworks cranks.
No problem.

Besides these SWorks cranks can be bought pretty cheap.
I see only two problems with them to use on a WW MTB bike.
1. Weight.
2. Too narrow BB spacing.

The latter one is about to be solved for me.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> Tried to mount XX spider on my road Sworks cranks.
> No problem.


i tried successfully too

obviously it works ... XX spider was done for Specialized


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

eliflap said:


> i tried successfully too
> 
> obviously it works ... XX spider was done for Specialized


Correct, I´m not really awake now.
Very tired because of too much coffee 

But the SWorks cranks are better and more finely made than Lightnings side by side comparison really.

But in WW the lightness is priority one.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Mattias_HellÃ¶re said:


> Correct, I´m not really awake now.
> Very tired because of too much coffee
> 
> But the SWorks cranks are better and more finely made than Lightnings side by side comparison really.
> ...


well - you can get the Lightnings with XX spider as well...which to me means that these spiders should be interchangeable...Lightning fits Specialized and viceversa, correct?

As for the optics i think the main difference is in the nice graphics. The Specialized has some nice graphics while the Lightnings come with that shitty looking logo or in bare carbon. Other than that not much different at all.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I have them both here, there´s more than decals I will say.

If the specializeds wasn´t so heavi I could choose them 10 times of 10.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

mines about 633g weighed with pedals (damn those bike shop monkeys for over tightening everything) - i'll take a weight penalty over a Lightning crankset for looks alone (hey ladies, over here!)

now have to use .4mm shims on the larger chainring bolts with my S-Works MTB crankset CarbonTi + KMC x10 chains - otherwise the chain can sometimes get stuck between the rings midshift - it wasn't a problem before with KMC x9 chains

...................

need to remove the graphics on my carbon crank arms (just the striped graphics & leave the S-Works logo) what do you think is the safest method to use?

....edit for info....


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I just put a Specialized spider on a Lightning crank, it fits no problem.


Ole.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Ole said:


> I just put a Specialized spider on a Lightning crank, it fits no problem.
> 
> Ole.


It will fit for sure but what about the chainline?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

THM clavicula is lighter? At least it looks better.
What is the price of the lightning cranks with triple rings from extralite?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> THM clavicula is lighter? At least it looks better.
> What is the price of the lightning cranks with triple rings from extralite?


The Clavicula is almost double the price for cranks alone...and i personally don't like its look.

Add to the fact that a Clavicula fits just ONE bike, and it is either triple or double...while the Lightning crank can fit all different kinds of bikes, different BB standards, different BB widths, can be run single,double,triple,different spiders.... a lot more options.


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> the spider is in stock but not sure if the specialized usa website ships directly to Puerto Rico? (they probably do :thumbsup
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=41559
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the info! I missed that! Do you think I can use this spider with the Rotor oval chainrings and the XX derreaulliers and XX cassette?:thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

yes :thumbsup:

...but because of the eliptical outer chainring you might have to use an XX 42t FD (instead of a 40t)


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

nino said:


> The Clavicula is almost double the price for cranks alone...and i personally don't like its look.
> 
> Add to the fact that a Clavicula fits just ONE bike, and it is either triple or double...while the Lightning crank can fit all different kinds of bikes, different BB standards, different BB widths, can be run single,double,triple,different spiders.... a lot more options.


I have the opposite opinion.
The price of the lighting cranks, if it's half of clavicula, should be arround 400-500EUR??
Way OVERPRICED, they look so cheap. they just look like two pieces of cheap chinese carbon rod bent to 90º then flattened on the tips I wonder what is the stiffness of that. it looks so wobble 









In the other hand, the THM Clavicula looks so much sturdy








It has a lot of thinking and engineering behind it no wonder its the lightest and the stiffest crank made to date.

THM will fit all the bikes you want, even DH and BB30. 
https://www.thm-carbones.de/en/produkte/clavicula_mtb_technische_daten.htm
"Uses regular BSA-threads, external bearings, works with BB-mounted front derailleur (e.g. Shimano E-Type). Compatible with 68 mm and 73 mm BB shells. Available for Specialized Epic upon request. " I've seen BB30 adaptors some days ago.

CONS: EXPENSIVE! who wants to make a group buy? might THM drop the price...


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

sergio_pt said:


> I have the opposite opinion.
> The price of the lighting cranks, if it's half of clavicula, should be arround 400-500EUR??
> Way OVERPRICED, they look so cheap. they just look like two pieces of cheap chinese carbon rod bent to 90º then flattened on the tips I wonder what is the stiffness of that. it looks so wobble
> 
> ...


Who cares ?

We are not even talking about THM here. The big bonus about the Lightning crank is that the spider can be changed and the price.

Apparently Specialized doesn't agree with you....


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

I have got Lightning cranks since feb and im very happy , dont even have to try another cranks when lightning cranks fits 100% myself  ....and my bike .










Salu2
Juan


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> no wonder its the lightest and the stiffest crank made to date.
> 
> THM will fit all the bikes you want, even DH and BB30.
> http://www.thm-carbones.de/en/produkte/clavicula_mtb_technische_daten.htm
> ...


Well - why not have a look at some GERMAN testresults on stiffness readings of the Clavicula then? Why would you say it is the stiffest when it was tested as one of the weaker cranks out there?? That the Claviculas are so stiff is just a myth! They are stiff enough for their weight for sure but there's stiffer cranks available.

Yes- the Clavicula fits on different bikes/sizes BUT you have to buy it specifically for that bike. Try mounting a 73 crank on a 68mm frame or on a BB30...or try running the double crank triple....try running them 2x9/10 with smaller chainrings up front. With the Clavicula 30t is the smallest you can run while the Lightning can be run with whatever size you like...Maybe you understand now that the Lighting offers ALL IN ONE while the Clavicula is built specifically for ONE given size/application. It is pretty much limited.

The clavicula dp come with a 95 Kilo weight limit which includes rider,bike and gear!...this makes it a pretty low limit of around 80-85 Kilos for the rider considering you have about 10-15 Kilos total of equipment, correct?
The Lightnings limit is 100 or even 127 Kilo (HD-Version) for just the rider.

And we still haven't talked about Q-factors either where the Clavicula also suffers compared to the Lightning ! The Clavicula triple has a 5mm wider Q-Factor than the widest setting of the Lightning...their road cranks are almost 10mm wider than the standard! This alone would be a no-go for me.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

You can also buy this one crank arms.The weight only 295 grams and they are for shimano 104/64mm standard. Price 425E. Carbon/kevlar construction. ISIS version too.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

There comes the german test results. Did you calculate the stiffness to weight ratio in that test? Did you also see the american test results? 

For some changing spiders all the time is a bonus, but not to me. I would only need one setup fitting one frame for my one riding style. 

Weight limit? race guys are light guys and have light bikes anyways


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

I have been reading this post since Nino started , took me 1 year of confidence make order . You Sergio are too late there are some threads about this not only in mtbr forums , lightning cranks already won this discussion .
lightning > thm
recon ti > sram
nosaint> tomac
kmc>shimano or sram
mortop>tune
china carbon>tune
....... and more , yes i choose time ago .


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

And then came this!:thumbsup: 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...pecialized-s-works-stumpjumper-carbon-ht-29er


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Question: 
My crank will be on the way shortly in 2 x9 config. I'm going to start with a 94bcd spider because I have tons of rings in that size to play with. 29t and 42t will be the setup and 9sp in back. Lightening claims a 48mm chainline for the 2 x 9 spider and 51.5 for the XX 2 x 10 spider. Assuming all this is correct, what's my best choice in a top pull FD? I can't use my old XTR 950 FD (106g!) because I can't get it low enough on the Pedal Force frame to work with a 42t ring. What a bout a Dura Ace top pull? Would the new XX FD work well enough although it's designed for a 51.5 chainline? I need a FD and what a light option. New XTR is out for sure due to weight.


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

Have been on the Lightning crank for a few months now with no real problems.
But, last night while doing the routine maintenance I discovered my spider was a little loose. Removed the crank from the bike and found I could turn the spider lock ring by hand...:eekster: 
Anyone order the lock ring tool from Lightning? Was hoping the Specialized tool would fit, but it didn't - too many teeth and wrong tooth spacing. :madman:

BTW - spider was installed by Lightning


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i have that tool from Lightning

i not remember if in the tech note there was written to put loctite in the lockring

however i did it , as i did in the SL Cannondale crankset ,every spider assembling

a drop of 242 loctite


----------



## LAN (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a couple of rides on my Lightning SL with BB30 Cermamic bearings.

I am happy with the stiffness of the arms, but I think the spider flexes more than THM.
I get chainring rub when powering up climbs, that's not a problem with my THM cranks.

I have to say that if you got the money, the THM are in a different league than Lightning cranks, but the Lightning offer a good product at a fair price.

The Q-factor of the Lightning is less, but the heel clerance is huge. I have drilled my shoes to mount the cleats so my shoes have 2mm clerance on my THM, effectivly reducing q-factor 12mm. I had to use the standard holes with Lightning because of the heel clearance.


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

My Lightning cranks are in the mail as soon as I get them they'll be going back into the mail to Quarq for a CinQo install. I'll post pic's and weights when I get them back. Probably won't be the lightest Lightning cranks BUT they should be around 700g with the CinQo and that's less my current 1x9 cranks weigh!


----------



## YB1 (Apr 15, 2006)

LAN said:


> I have a couple of rides on my Lightning SL with BB30 Cermamic bearings.
> 
> I am happy with the stiffness of the arms, but I think the spider flexes more than THM.
> I get chainring rub when powering up climbs, that's not a problem with my THM cranks.
> ...


Got to ask what you built this bike for...time trial handlebar, Di2, and cable operated disc brakes? It's an interesting combo, maybe like a dirt, uphill, TT bike?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Unique build .. What's the weight


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

YB1 said:


> Got to ask what you built this bike for...time trial handlebar, Di2, and cable operated disc brakes? It's an interesting combo, maybe like a dirt, uphill, TT bike?


You left out the Look Road pedals.


----------



## LAN (Jan 26, 2004)

The weight will be below 6 kg (13,22 lbs) when finished.

Still waiting for tubular tires for my 980g Ax Lightness wheelset, and a lighter stem and cassette.

It's not a tt bar, but a cutdown and reversed roadbar. The arm position is close to riding in the hoods on a roadbar, much more comfortable in long marathon races. Of course it's not ideal in technical terrain, but I have never been gapped in a technical section, so I don't see a problem with it. On the fireroads and gravel, it's more aerodynamic, and more comfortable. I can post a picture of it when finished, but you can see some pictures on an ongoing thread on WW, where you can see how I put the Di2 cables internally

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=71485

The Look road pedals work great, I have actually completed Transalp Challenge with road pedals.


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

Ole said:


> I just put a Specialized spider on a Lightning crank, it fits no problem.
> 
> Ole.


Hmm, strange... When I found my loose spider (see my last post) I took the Lightning spider off and tried fitting a Specialized triple - it didn't fit. 
Looking at the crank and spider, it looks like it'll fit fine, but the splines didn't align perfectly and so the spider wouldn't seat flat.  
I didn't try to install the lockring though, because I had no intention to actually install the Specialized spider, just wanted to see if it would fit.


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

*Advice please*

Just received my lightning cranks (thanks Nino!). 442gm for 'Extralite' version in 73mm BB, 175mm arms and ceramic/hybrid bearings.
I have a Scott Scale LTD 2009 frame and wanted to check a few things about installation. Are you guys using a spacer on the drive side? The arm seems too close to the chainstay if I don't. And are you using the spider in the 2x9 position (with the protruding lip facing out) for 2x9 setup?
I have the Extralite Gara and the chainline seems a bit too far outboard with the spider in 2x9 position. Quite a bit further out than with the Gara on my old 3x9 FSA cranks. I prefer a narrower chainline as I spend a lot of time in the larger cassette cogs and 42T chainring.
Also, like a few others here, the cranks don't seem to spin very easily when installed. Is this because they are new? Or is there a trick? I have followed the instructions carefully.
Lastly, is there a way to undo the spider lockring without the special tool - which (annoyingly) is not supplied with the cranks?
Cheers


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

mmmaaaiiikkk said:


> Just received my lightning cranks (thanks Nino!). 442gm for 'Extralite' version in 73mm BB, 175mm arms and ceramic/hybrid bearings.
> I have a Scott Scale LTD 2009 frame and wanted to check a few things about installation. Are you guys using a spacer on the drive side? The arm seems too close to the chainstay if I don't. And are you using the spider in the 2x9 position (with the protruding lip facing out) for 2x9 setup?
> I have the Extralite Gara and the chainline seems a bit too far outboard with the spider in 2x9 position. Quite a bit further out than with the Gara on my old 3x9 FSA cranks. I prefer a narrower chainline as I spend a lot of time in the larger cassette cogs and 42T chainring.
> Also, like a few others here, the cranks don't seem to spin very easily when installed. Is this because they are new? Or is there a trick? I have followed the instructions carefully.
> ...


ahhh-you should have told me you are going to use the Gara rings. Those are supposed to be used on regular triple cranks, right? So the spider should be mounted for triple ,instead like it is, turned around for double. As you have it now it is supposed to be used with regular chainrings which then would have perfect chainline.

There should be no spacer needed. I have the same cranks on my own Scott Scale as well.

Bearings get adjusted by turning on that huge nut on the left side crank. It seems you have put too much preload then. Just loosen some and they should spin freely.


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, Nino.
I did mention that I was running a Gara, but no bother.
How close is the arm to your chainstay? Mine really is very close to the stay, but I will give it a try without. If there is no flex I will be ok.
As for the bearing, I tried it with the lockring backed right off and it is still not very free. It spins, but not as well as my old cranks, maybe they just need to settle in a bit.
I don't know if the Gara is designed for a triple. I don't see why it matters really. The main ring is still hard up against the spider, so I don't see what the difference is between this and any other rings. I wanted the spacers for 2x9 (which you sent, thanks!) because I don't always use a Gara. I just find it shifts a lot better than, say, TA rings.
Maybe I will see if my local bike shop can undo the spider lockring and try it the other way around. I am sure they don't have the lightning tool, but maybe something else will do the job?
Cheers


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

YB1 said:


> Got to ask what you built this bike for...time trial handlebar, Di2, and cable operated disc brakes? It's an interesting combo, maybe like a dirt, uphill, TT bike?


I was thinking pure DH bike due to the lack of a chain and attention to aerodynamics.


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

So how much is a Lightning Spyder Lockring Removal Tool then? Not one of the half a dozen bike shops that I tried had a tool to remove the lockring. And nothing else worked. Lightning doesn't have a price on their website and no-one has responded to my email. So not really sure what to do! Hopefully they will reply soon. I really do think that they should include the tool with the crankset.


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

Best way to reach Lightning is to call them.
I was expecting my removal tool yesterday, but it didn't show up. Hopefully today.
Tool costs around $20


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

Mattias_HellÃ¶re said:


> Correct, I´m not really awake now.
> Very tired because of too much coffee
> 
> But the SWorks cranks are better and more finely made than Lightnings side by side comparison really.
> ...


I agree with Mattias; the lightning cranks are not particularly well made in terms of finish.
I have the 'extralite' version. On my set, the pedal inserts are not perfectly centred, the thread in one of the inserts was so badly machined that I had to clean it out in order to be able to thread the pedal in - even then it was difficult because of the poor machining - the paint quality on the metal surfaces is poor, as is the clear coat on the carbon, and the preload ring on the non-drive side was so stiff that it was difficult to turn (even though the instructions suggest turning by hand!).
Other downsides I see - and these are not down to the quality of the manufacturing - are that the outer plastic seals on the bearings seem like an afterthought and do not look very watertight, you need to buy a special tool to change the interchangeable spider, and the cups can only be tightened and loosened by hand - they are easy enough to insert by hand with the supplied rubber sheet, but difficult to remove.
The positives are that they are very light and (so far) have performed very well - and these are the two most important things.
But I maintain that the quality of manufacturing is poor - the worst of any part on my bike, and the worst of any modern crankset I have seen. My previous set of FSA carbon cranks was much much better made in terms of finish. Maybe I just got unlucky, maybe not.
So overall I am a little disappointed because I expected more from such an expensive crankset. But, as I say, they perform well and are very light.
Do others agree? Or am I on my own (well ... with Mattias) in this opinion?
By the way ... I am in no way trying to slight Nino here. He gave me good advice, a good price, and posted them without delay as soon as he received them. He is not responsible for the manufacturing of the cranks! I am just giving my honest opinion.
Cheers


----------



## gnriden (Apr 18, 2006)

*Creaking?*

Has anyone had any creaking issues with their Lightning cranks/ bottom bracket?


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Guys, it's been a couple of months now since these Lightning cranks came out and I'm still taking my sweet time before I order a set for myself. Any of you guys had serious durability issues with their cranks aside from their crappy bearings? I'm asking because on a recent ride I smacked my XTR crankarm on a rock pretty hard that made a significant mark on it and it made me wonder if a Lightning crank could've survived such an impact. Can you guys please post pictures of your well worn/ridden/rock-smacked Lightning cranks please? Thanks guys.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

You can't beat the performance and durability of the SRAM XX 156Q factor.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

levir said:


> You can't beat the performance and durability of the SRAM XX 156Q factor.


Durability? You make me laugh! I have talked to a sponsored team over here in switzerland and they went through numerous BBs in half a year already...so durability seems definitely NOT a strong point of the XX cranks. The weight is ridiculous as well. I do like the Q-factor of the BB30 version and they say shifting is great howeever when trying out a XX equipped bike i wasn't all that impressed. The same guy from that team also mentioned that replacement rings are not too expensive which is another good point when compared to Shimano where you better buy a new crankset rather than just rings...


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

levir said:


> You can't beat the performance and durability of the SRAM XX 156Q factor.


 Sram -blind- fanboy Alert ¡ Alert ¡ Alert ¡


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

levir said:


> You can't beat the performance and durability of the SRAM XX 156Q factor.


But you sure can beat the weight!

Seriously, though ... my lightning cranks ('extralite' version) have proved more durable than I thought. I have had a few rocks bang into them (nothing super hard, yet) and they didn't leave a mark. I doubt that they are as durable as a lot of cranks out there, but then they weigh hundreds of grams less.

As with any lightweight parts there is a trade off for that weight; and clearly hollow carbon cranks that weigh 442gms with BB (that's what mine weigh) are going to compromise on durability.

The bearings on the lightnings are a letdown - my ceramics lasted 3 weeks (!), but Tim kindly offered to replace them free of charge for the more durable steel ones (+10gms). I can't recommend the ceramic bearings.

There is a little more maintenance as you have pay attention to the fact that the spider can come loose - mine did, but a little blue loctite seems to have fixed the problem.

But ... bottom line ... great cranks, brilliant weight and performance ... probably not as durable as heavier ones.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

I am definitely talking about the XX cranks and not the BB.

Great choice if you are into racing, it sure felt like you are in the right gear all-the-time. Got to have legs to backed that up. 



nino said:


> Durability? You make me laugh! I have talked to a sponsored team over here in switzerland and they went through numerous BBs in half a year already...so durability seems definitely NOT a strong point of the XX cranks. The weight is ridiculous as well. I do like the Q-factor of the BB30 version and they say shifting is great howeever when trying out a XX equipped bike i wasn't all that impressed. The same guy from that team also mentioned that replacement rings are not too expensive which is another good point when compared to Shimano where you better buy a new crankset rather than just rings...


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

+1

Agreed! :thumbsup:



mmmaaaiiikkk said:


> But you sure can beat the weight!
> 
> Seriously, though ... my lightning cranks ('extralite' version) have proved more durable than I thought. I have had a few rocks bang into them (nothing super hard, yet) and they didn't leave a mark. I doubt that they are as durable as a lot of cranks out there, but then they weigh hundreds of grams less.
> 
> ...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

levir said:


> I am definitely talking about the XX cranks and not the BB.
> 
> Great choice if you are into racing, it sure felt like you are in the right gear all-the-time. Got to have legs to backed that up.


Well-BBs are part of the crankset these days so if the BB dies it means the crankset has bad durability. To me it seems rhe XX is notr durable when i hear they went through numerous BBs during half a year even though it was a really wet parts of the year...

Gearing on the other hand has not much to do with the cranks but rather with the choice of chainring sizes. You can have the same gearing in other cranks as well so that's nothing special , nothing which makes them better or worse than others. I personally wouldn't want the weird chainring sizes XX offers. It forces you to run the monster pizza-size 36t cassette which is not what i want at all.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Really? SRAM BBs are sold separately and not part of the SRAM XX crankset. You can choose a ceramic or standard bearings that is if you like to use SRAM BBs. Likewise, you have a choice of 32 or 36 rear cog.

I am confident I did not disclose which BB I am using. 



nino said:


> Well-BBs are part of the crankset these days so if the BB dies it means the crankset has bad durability. To me it seems rhe XX is notr durable when i hear they went through numerous BBs during half a year even though it was a really wet parts of the year...
> 
> Gearing on the other hand has not much to do with the cranks but rather with the choice of chainring sizes. You can have the same gearing in other cranks as well so that's nothing special , nothing which makes them better or worse than others. I personally wouldn't want the weird chainring sizes XX offers. It forces you to run the monster pizza-size 36t cassette which is not what i want at all.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

levir said:


> Really?


yes sir!

You can also buy the chainringbolts separately so they are not part of your crankset as well...c'mon!


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

nino said:


> yes sir!
> 
> You can also buy the chainringbolts separately so they are not part of your crankset as well...c'mon!


Yes ... I see your point ...

But I don't think that you can argue on one hand that a crankset is no good based on the BB that is available separately, and then on the other hand argue that the chainrings which are also available separately have nothing to do with the cranks! This is not fair arguing.

Along these lines of reasoning, I would have to conclude that the Lightning cranks are rubbish because the BB bearings are poor (my ceramic bearings, as I have already stated, lasted only three weeks during one of the driest winters on record where I live!).

But this is not the case, is it!? The Lightning cranks are very good!

I am not wishing to start an argument, but just pointing out the flaw in this argument.

For what it is worth, I think that the XX cranks are not what I would want - the BCD would not suit me, and I think that they are quite heavy.

But we must argue fairly and from an unbiased position, otherwise, we end up in the kind of exchanges which sometimes demean this forum (and I am not referring to this thread in particular).


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

mmmaaaiiikkk said:


> But I don't think that you can argue on one hand that a crankset is no good based on the BB that is available separately, and then on the other hand argue that the chainrings which are also available separately have nothing to do with the cranks! This is not fair arguing.


I wasn't talking about chainrings above but rather their sizes...the GEARING. The gearings is nothing special and nothing that makes one crankset better than another as you usually can adapt the gearing on most cranks...unless you have an XX with that weird BCD which makes it rather difficult to find different rings.

My Lighning ceramic bearings are still running smooth. Maybe you had them thightened just a tad too thight right from the beginning? Anyway - you have the choice of more durable steel so no big problem. And the replacement bearings neither cost as much as do the ones of the XX.I was told the XX ceramic ones are really expensive and die even faster as well.


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

nino said:


> I wasn't talking about chainrings above but rather their sizes...the GEARING. The gearings is nothing special and nothing that makes one crankset better than another as you usually can adapt the gearing on most cranks...unless you have an XX with that weird BCD which makes it rather difficult to find different rings.
> 
> My Lighning ceramic bearings are still running smooth. Maybe you had them thightened just a tad too thight right from the beginning? Anyway - you have the choice of more durable steel so no big problem. And the replacement bearings neither cost as much as do the ones of the XX.I was told the XX ceramic ones are really expensive and die even faster as well.


Ok ... perhaps I misunderstood your point. Sorry, if that is the case.

You might be right about the over-tightening, but I don't think so. I was pretty careful. One of my bearings was full of dirt after a few rides! I think that the seals on the ceramics are not very good and that the plastic cover and tiny rubber o-ring is not very good at protecting the bearing beneath - most BB have a much more robust type of cover.

But I still say 'thanks' for bringing my attention to the cranks. I think they are great.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

morrisgarages said:


> Can you guys please post pictures of your well worn/ridden/rock-smacked Lightning cranks please?


























Lightning cranks survives at the moment , i have got them since february . Aragon's mostly hard rocky terrain and sand , riding among the forest terrain is still like desert very dry and rocky .


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks xctax! Have you ever bashed them against a rock? There aren't seem to be any major scratches at the end points of the cranks. Very nice trail!


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

morrisgarages said:


> Thanks xctax! Have you ever bashed them against a rock? There aren't seem to be any major scratches at the end points of the cranks. Very nice trail!


Mostly was rocks throwing to my cranks but i had big impacts in pedal zone that could be hiting both pedal and crank . 
I would not like to see any major scratches in my cranks ¡¡¡  
Salu2
Juan


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

I have taken some serious rock hits to the bottom of my cranks and so far no serious damage. I like to pedal through rock gardens and trail features to keep momentum going and also probably because of the amount of time I spend on a fixed gear that requires constant pedaling (tricky on a MTB fixed!). My version of the Lightening CS is the heavier of the two and I have the plastic dip on the ends of the arms to protect against impacts. So far these cranks are top performers, IMO.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! Where'd you get those plastic dip/caps at the end of your crankarms? I would definitely put one on mine if ever I get those cranks.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

morrisgarages said:


> Thanks guys! Where'd you get those plastic dip/caps at the end of your crankarms? I would definitely put one on mine if ever I get those cranks.


The plastic caps are actually a plastic dip that Lightening installs/includes at no charge per request. It seems like a no-brainer to get these to protect against some of the small to medium impacts. The weight addition is very small, I think.


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

Tips :

1. Order the spider tool with your crank.
2. Put blue locktite on the spider thread and on the main bolt thread.
3. Use plastic spacer instead of the metal one. (less creaking, easier to tight the cups since the plastic compress a little)

The cups on mine loosened a lot when tightened by hand. With some teflon tape and the gentle use of a pipe wrench  , no more loosening or creaking.

I bashed them heavily on a rock and the carbon is fine. Comparable to FSA crankset i've seen. Get the plastic dip if you can.


----------



## djconnel (Jul 30, 2009)

gnriden said:


> Has anyone had any creaking issues with their Lightning cranks/ bottom bracket?


Warning: roadie response. I have Lightning (light version) on my Fuji SL/1.

Yes on creaks. I need to periodically remove and grease my bearings. This is a quick operation, except as has been pointed out it's difficult to remove the bearings by hand, so I cheat with a wrench, which is prone to marking them. Perhaps the thread profile isn't as well matched as they should be.

There's been quality control issues on these cranks, so it's possible a new set of bearings would solve the issue.

The cranks come on and off super-easily. So it's just the BB cups which are a challenge.

I really like the adjustable pre-load ring. My steel bearing set spins great with no play once I get the ring position dialed in. Hard to believe there's any significant power difference with ceramic.

I actually think the cranks look quite good. If the logo hadn't been swiped from a truck, I wouldn't even mind that, although I could scrape off the sticker easily enough if I chose.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

as for the bb cups and bearings
right off the bat, i did not like the non splined cups, designed to be tightened by hand. then, just a few short weeks later, as with everybody else here, my ceramic bearings got real crappy.

i got a set of empty vuma bb cups (and tool) from zipp and sent them out for a set of the top of the line enduro ceramic bearings to be installed

many months later, smooooooth :thumbsup:


----------



## djconnel (Jul 30, 2009)

After having a set of Enduro's turn to grinding dust on me when I'd installed them in a GPX BB, all that time thinking happy thoughts about all the extra speed I was getting out of my legs, I decided to stick with tried-and-true steel-is-real on my Lightning set. Since they turn much smoother than any SRAM or Shimano outboard crank I've used due to the load-adjustment (which SRAM now has, I believe), these comments aren't making me regret this investment of 10 grams or whatever it is.


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

racerick said:


> as for the bb cups and bearings
> right off the bat, i did not like the non splined cups, designed to be tightened by hand. then, just a few short weeks later, as with everybody else here, my ceramic bearings got real crappy.
> 
> i got a set of empty vuma bb cups (and tool) from zipp and sent them out for a set of the top of the line enduro ceramic bearings to be installed
> ...


Vumaquad cups works ?

Which tool do they need ?

Do they have some sort of seal over the bearings ?


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

yes, tim at lightening referred me to zipp after going through a couple sets of the garbage he supplies

a friend of mine got the complete cups with bearings, but i didn't like the gold color of the cups, so i got the gun metal color w/o bearings

a special zipp cup tool is used and made by pedros, but actually, i had tim at lightning get me one

yes, of course they have a seal, both the zipp bearings (my friend got) and the enduro bearing i got

by the way, the cups/bearings he got were under $150
https://store.zipp.com/

if i remember correctly, they dont sell the tool separately


----------



## djconnel (Jul 30, 2009)

The Zipp site shows multiple colors, but the order form doesn't allow color selection.

I admit those bearings are tempting. Nothing at all wrong with my Lightning bearings, except for that pesky creaking which pops up periodically.


----------



## eddy02 (Sep 5, 2010)

Have any of you seen details on this crank from Eurobike? Looks like a 28/40 but the card is too blurry to see a weight.

http://picasaweb.google.com/104983576175351301037/EurobikeFredag#


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

it says 675g for 175mm, in the link you can magnify it but its still blury


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

I just want to say that I´m very happy that nino has been censored from this forum. Truth is that i relly don´t care anymore, but a seller of crap should be banned. Not just for selling (the reason why he has been banned) but for been a stealer more than a seller. He still owe me some money and i will never get that back because he is not a real company, he paid no taxes and u can´t complaint anywhere about his activities cause he is not a reall company/shop, he is a lier, who lives in switzerland, which is a fiscal paradise, is not even european union. His behaviour is more like a southern italian rather than a swiss, and yes, under swiss law, he must have broke a few laws quite some times each, taxes evasion, etc... etc... if swiss government would know about his illegal activities without paying taxes, he would have quite some problems now...


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey MaLoL maybe you should copy and paste your anti-Nino post into every weight weenie thread just incase some of us miss it


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

eddy02 said:


> Have any of you seen details on this crank from Eurobike? Looks like a 28/40 but the card is too blurry to see a weight.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/104983576175351301037/EurobikeFredag#


This is the crankset I've been waiting for.


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

racerick said:


> yes, tim at lightening referred me to zipp after going through a couple sets of the garbage he supplies
> [...]
> by the way, the cups/bearings he got were under $150
> https://store.zipp.com/


I looked at the Zipp store and all I see is a ceramic bearings for a 129$. Where did you see metalic bearings on their website?


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello guys! I will be ordering a set already but the shop where I'm ordering them from only supplies them with ceramic bearings which I know lasts like a sneeze. Any of you guys know where to get replacement bb bearings or bb assemblies for these? Aside from getting from Tim of Lightning. He is so hard to communicate with. No response no nothing even I when I told them to send me the bill for my new cranks-still nothing.


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

Any updates on these cranks? People still happy with them?


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

Happy? I'm sure that a lot of people are not happy with them, but after spending that amount of money they're staying quiet.

Firstofall the sealing of the bearings sux - I had to replace them (metalic ones) after only one season. This year I will stay away from mud, maybe that will help. Second, the binder bold gets loose easily so be prepared to have your allen wrench with you all the time (loctite is a must!). But the worst thing is constant creaks - I hear it every turn and it's making me crazy. It looks like spindle spacer is not accurate enough but I'm not quite sure that this is the problem. Maybe it's just carbon nature.

I can tell you this - if you don't mind getting "dirty" from time to time and you like to spend your time with your bike (not accually riding it - I do), you won't find lighter crank for that money. But (and it is a big BUT) you just want to ride it and don't like to mess with parts, buy a Shimano or Sram and you can forget about all that problems.


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

morrisgarages said:


> Any of you guys know where to get replacement bb bearings or bb assemblies for these?


You can find them in any store selling mechanical bearings (which are sealed by design), they are same as Shimano or Sram but with a bigger inner diameter. Look for 42x30x7mm.


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

Cezex said:


> Happy? I'm sure that a lot of people are not happy with them, but after spending that amount of money they're staying quiet.
> 
> Firstofall the sealing of the bearings sux - I had to replace them (metalic ones) after only one season. This year I will stay away from mud, maybe that will help. Second, the binder bold gets loose easily so be prepared to have your allen wrench with you all the time (loctite is a must!). But the worst thing is constant creaks - I hear it every turn and it's making me crazy. It looks like spindle spacer is not accurate enough but I'm not quite sure that this is the problem. Maybe it's just carbon nature.
> 
> I can tell you this - if you don't mind getting "dirty" from time to time and you like to spend your time with your bike (not accually riding it - I do), you won't find lighter crank for that money. But (and it is a big BUT) you just want to ride it and don't like to mess with parts, buy a Shimano or Sram and you can forget about all that problems.


I have had Lightnings (special 'extralite' version from Nino) for about a year. I have had many races and hard muddy and rocky rides with them.

First the bad: the finish is poor in comparison to the Speshs and the plastic covers and o-rings that (are supposed to) protect the bearings from water and mud etc. do a poor job of it. The ceramic bearings will be destroyed very quickly. Get the steel bearings. I have had no problems with the steel bearings, despite lots of water and mud. They still spin as smoothly as new.

The good: very, very light, pretty durable (I have hit some rocks very hard with nothing more than a small chip - no worse than my old FSA carbon cranks), and stiff.

Apart from the ceramic bearing issue, I have had none of the problems that Cezex mentions (above). The joining bolt has never come loose on me. The spider lock-ring has loosened once, but not again once some blue Loctite was applied. My cranks have never creaked.


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

This is what I've got after racing in mud. I got binder bolt loose during a ride couple of times (I haven't got a alley wrench back then with me) causing play on crank arms. As you can see the anodizing on the spindle is partially destroyed. I managed to clean it up so now it looks much better, but this change is irreversible. Fortunately that area does not interfere with anything.


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

Cezex said:


> This is what I've got after racing in mud. I got binder bolt loose during a ride couple of times (I haven't got a alley wrench back then with me) causing play on crank arms. As you can see the anodizing on the spindle is partially destroyed. I managed to clean it up so now it looks much better, but this change is irreversible. Fortunately that area does not interfere with anything.


Ah ... that's no good.

But, to be fair, the damage is not caused by riding in mud. It is caused by riding when the cranks are not properly fitted.

It is important to use blue Loctite or an equivalent and make sure that the main fixing bolt is securely fastened, and check it regularly for the first few rides, to make sure it is all ok.


----------



## 29or6to4 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Seems like the same sh!) is always being said and I*

feel like I need to support Lightning a little.

First off I use these cranks on my everyday/race bike. They are my only pair so they get ridden a lot. Here's a little history on them. Bought them directly from Tim (who is super easy to talk to and deal with) 190mm standard version with steel bearings. After about 3/4 of a season of riding and racing my left crank arm snapped by the pedal insert. Called Tim and he said they had some failures on early models and would make me a new one and add material to the drive side arm. I also told him that my bearings were shot and he supplied me with new bearing along with the new arm. In my book job well done...

Now riding with the new arm and reinforced drive arm (which I was a little skeptical of) the drive arm broke same spot as the previous. So I called Tim and explained everything and after a little wait, I requested that a complete new crankset to be made and he did while beefing the arms up more at my request.

All the new parts are back together and have only ridden a couple of times so far, Winters here now. But I feel pretty confident in the arms.

So it is true the Bearing do suck. When my current ones are fried I will buy the Zipp's, better bearings, you can replace them to your hearts content with any Enduros they make.

Also you need to be diligent in setting up correctly and maintaining it too. After all these times taking on and off I found the ideal setting up procedure to last the longest. First be sure to clean the TI binding bolt with alcohol real good before applying alot of blue loctie. Next I use Phil woods grease on the spindle right about where the bearing race and spindle come in contact (keep the water out), Then I add a few drips of Pedros Syn lube around the plastic bearing covers. Slap all together and crank the binding bolt real tight and let sit for 24 hours. Wollla Done.

You should be set for the season of riding without any odd incidents. Note I am a 220# rider on a XXL Sultan and I have hit the arms on rocks and threw rocks onto the arm. Relatively no damage. Strong cranks I love them.


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't get me wrong - I never said that this is a bad crank. It has some issues to deal with but I'm still riding it. Tim is a very busy guy so he does not respond to emails ASAP, but he is also understanding - he suplied me with new bearings for free!



> But, to be fair, the damage is not caused by riding in mud. It is caused by riding when the cranks are not properly fitted.


In fact it did. It happened after racing in muddy / wet conditions (of course the source of the problem was the loose spindle).



> First be sure to clean the TI binding bolt with alcohol real good before applying alot of blue loctie. Slap all together and crank the binding bolt real tight and let sit for 24 hours.


I confirm. After many trials I came to the same conclusions - it's the key to successfull use of these cranks.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Well your lightning cranks broke twice and you feel that you should support ligtning a bit... NICE :thumbsup: 
I'm also glad that you're confident in them. Confident that you'll brake them again?  NICE

I never liked them for the first time because they have bad design, bad looks bad engineering and F**** high pricetag for what you get.. ridiculous.

I now know where they got the inspiration for the lightnings:


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

I couldn't post better sergio!!!!


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Ti warning!!*

Just a word of caution.

The Ti crank bolt threaded into dissimilar metal, when exposure to a lot of water --- can completely seize (electrolysis) if you don't use Ti prep -- I know everyone wants the cranks secure, but they must be able to be removed at some point too, promise I know from experience.

Also bb30 type bearings in cross bikes often become toast very quickly -- the bearing issue isn't unique to lightning--

just my 2 cents or $700 advice



29or6to4 said:


> feel like I need to support Lightning a little.
> 
> First be sure to clean the TI binding bolt with alcohol real good before applying alot of blue loctie..


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

So what do you guys say? I mean the actual users of lightning crankset!

Is it worth it? I am after durability and lightness. 

Ax lightness is well behind with their MTB cranks, THM has always been my dream, but could use the extra $ on something else 

Get it or not? Will be happy with it or regret it?

Chris.


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

Lots of good info. I already decided on Next SL, even though their track record isn't perfect...


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Next SL is another level, below. We are talking lightweight here. What I ask the users is whether Lightning is worth its low price for durabilty and performance. 

Chris.


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

> So what do you guys say? I mean the actual users of lightning crankset! Is it worth it? I am after durability and lightness.


Considering the hassle I would choose something else (but as far as I know others don't have as bad experieces as I had). But if your main goal is to loose wait and you mostly ride in dry conditions than you won't find anything better. Remember though, for me mud = problems (if you'll clean the BB every muddy ride than you'll probably ommit any problems with it).


----------



## 29or6to4 (Jun 26, 2007)

As said above not all have had bad times. I went these cranks because of the avaiable length 190mm, stiffness, and the weight savings over my previous aluim 190's. You might find other options out there but if your lookin for longer or shorter than the norm these cranks are perfect. Good luck w your decision.


----------



## hurtknee (Jul 21, 2009)

*inner chainring bolts*

Does anyone know where you can get the 12mm chainring bolts and 5mm spacers for inner chainring for the lightning cranks in black? Thanks


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

hurtknee said:


> Does anyone know where you can get the 12mm chainring bolts and 5mm spacers for inner chainring for the lightning cranks in black? Thanks


Chainring bolts - look at http://www.bikehardest.net.
Spacers - I've just ordered mine in a small bike shop here in Poland. I did not find them anywhere else (didn't look for it to much though).


----------



## godzuki26 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello,

I just purchased some brand new Lightning mountain cranks. I am having difficulty installing pedals to these brand new/never used cranks. I fully understand that both L and R pedals are threaded differently and that to install a R side you turn clockwise while the L side you turn counter-clockwise. I have also greased the pedal threads. So, here is my problem.

When I try to hand screw them in, the pedals will not engage into the crank threads. If I try to use an allen key, it seizes after maybe 1.5 turns. I do not want to proceed any further as I am afraid of damaging the threads. I have also tried installing pedal from opposite side of crank and get the same results. I have tried 5 sets of different pedals which include Eggbeater Sl, Eggbeater Ti, Eggbeater 4Ti, and Candy 4Ti, and Wellgo platforms. I have already tried cleaning them out with degreaser. 

I included some pictures of the crank arm threads and have removed the included washer so you can see better inside. Compared to other pics in this thread, my threads seem to have a black hardened residue instead of a clean shiny aluminum appearance on the outermost part of the opening......and it won't come off. 

Are my cranks defective?


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

I had a similar problem. I used a sharp point to scrape out the first couple of threads of any burrs or nasty bits and then just said my prayers and screwed them in with some force and all was ok. The quality control and finish on the lightning cranks is poor. There is a lot of variation and most cranks have finish problems with the inserts or bolt holes/coupling joints with burrs or rough aluminium carbon bits. But the after sales service is (thankfully) excellent. So just do your best and if you can't get them in email Tim at lightning and he will provide some solution. He really is good about these sort of things.


----------



## godzuki26 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank you for your advice. I was freaking out because these things aren't cheap.:thumbsup:


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

You could thread the pedal in on the other side of the crank, this may help clean up threads on the correct side. Remove then thread pedal in correct side.


----------



## godzuki26 (Mar 29, 2007)

I tried it from the other side and it is just as bad. The pedal will not insert by hand and if I use the allen key it seizes after 1/2 turn. There is so much hardened gunk on both ends. I tried scraping it off but it is very hard and will not budge. I am going to reach out to Lightning tomorrow and see what they say. :madman:


----------



## eddy02 (Sep 5, 2010)

29or6to4 said:


> I requested that a complete new crankset to be made and he did while beefing the arms up more at my request.


How much more did the beefed up set weigh?


----------



## djconnel (Jul 30, 2009)

One hint from my cranks: they can develop an annoying and persistent creaking. If so, it is likely the spider needs to be lubed and tightened. I also find the need to occasionally apply some oil to the spider. With this problem excepted, I really love my cranks. They are expensive, but for BSA cranks the weight is hard to beat at anywhere close to the same price, and with the adjustable pre-load the cranks spin super-smoothly. 

Another potential issue is with the recessed pedals. This reduces pedal stance (Q-factor) but makes is slightly harder to grip the flats with a pedal wrench and may well present a compatibility problem with pedal-based power meters like the Polar Look and the Garmin Vector (which is was just re-announced for this year).


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Chase the threads with an appropriate tap... Park and Hozan offer pedal tap sets.


----------



## godzuki26 (Mar 29, 2007)

I called Lightning and spoke to Tim. He was very helpful on the phone and suggested I have the threads re-tapped. I am not a pro mechanic so I shipped them back to have It done professionally considering these cranks are brand new. I hope to get them back soon.


----------



## godzuki26 (Mar 29, 2007)

I got my Lightning Cranks back. I ended up sending them to Fairwheel bikes where I purchased them. What excellent service. They called me when they received my cranks and then they called me again to tell me they retapped the threads and successfully mounted several pedals just to be sure. If anyone is going to buy Lightning cranks, get them from Fairwheel bikes. I experienced some of the best service from these guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## djconnel (Jul 30, 2009)

That is a sick bike! Looks like something from the WeightWeenies forum.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Why is your rear QR on the right?
I assume just quick slap together


----------



## djconnel (Jul 30, 2009)

It's because the bike's so light if he doesn't balance the weight of the quick-releases it will tend to steer to the left.


----------



## godzuki26 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes it is a quick slap together. I am still waiting for my brakes and shifters. After I install all the parts, I need to cut the seat post. If you were wondering, the frame is a repainted 09 Scott Scale RC.


----------



## 29or6to4 (Jun 26, 2007)

eddy02 said:


> How much more did the beefed up set weigh?


You know eddy I never did weigh them after but they still felt very light and did not look like a lot of extra material on the outside. I'll get the weight soon and check.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been using Lightning HDs on my Scott Genius LT freeride/enduro bike for 1 1/2 years now with no problems. I use this bike for lots of jumping at the Frisco and Valmont bike parks including the occassional case and one foot landing. Lots of full-on DH runs at resorts and coming down from high mtn passes. The bearings even still feel good.


----------



## speci (Jun 7, 2010)

Ride this Lightning crank on Stumpjumper.
First rides I hade the same problem, than glued it thogether.
Unfortunately it was too late, because this problem can results in broken crank axle.
Very ugly, Lightning disappointed me.
From Switzerland


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I can tell you they'll sell you cranks without the sticker.


----------



## redevill (May 20, 2013)

limba said:


> Let us know how they last in the dirt & mud and if your heel hits the crank arm.


Well this is how they lasted for me...Nearly lost it, when they broke on a bunny hop. 
Relatively light use for 3 years, and the company response:
Oh, well it's no longer under warranty - we can sell you another one at a discount... not even a "Sorry" for nearly wiping me out!

Of all the bicycle product failures in my 30years of riding, this was the worst product support I have ever encountered!
My suggestion would be to find someone else to business with...


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Hiya all , mines still ok after 12 years . Is Nino still around ? hehe


----------

